# Starting ICSI / IVF with injections



## jane1980 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this and start my first ICSI treatment in October. I start taking Marvelon on 7th October.

If anyone is going through this at the same time, I would love to have someone to share experiences/feelings with (I dont really understand the buddies board) 

Jane
x


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

hi jane1980, im due to start my first injection on oct 10th. cant wait, feel so exited. 

know what you mean about the cycle buddies board, its very hard to keep up as everytime i look on there theres 2 whole pages of people writing to different people, can get quite confusing. 

fingers crossed it works first time 

jenny x x


----------



## jane1980 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Jenny,

Great to hear from you. Have you been for your injection practice yet? I'm really nervous about it, I think I will have to get DH to do it.  

We go on Thursday to collect medication. X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi ladies, I know what you mean about not being able to keep up with cycle buddies, but there are soo many ladies going through treatment up and down the country, but the cycle buddies you should tap into is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272266.12

If you have problems keeping up you could dip into your local areas: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

or, you can get involved with ladies and couples who are having treatment at your clinic, which can usually be found within the regional boards.
If I can help in anyway - just shout - but welcome to FF 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Both,

I know what you mean about being confused on this! I hope you don't mind me joining in your conversation, but we are due to go back to start our treatment on the 20th. Well hopefully. We had our final baseline tests done 2 weeks ago and this will be our "treatment planning appointment".

I'm nervous but also so eager and excited to start though I'm pretty nervous about the needles/nasal spray. You two will be a few weeks ahead of me so an insight of you would be wonderful.

I have pcos and husband low sperm count and motility so icsi is the way forward!
]
Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you both.

Alexandra


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies, 
I was a complete and utter needle phobe, and my hubby is even worse - he's a fainter !
Anything I can help with - only too happy to do so - wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## zaq (Jun 27, 2011)

hiya
just had my injections and egg retrievel today....was worrying right up untill they sedated me and nxt thing i no 25 mins had passed and it was all done...no pain i was nervous for nothing in the end... fingers crossed 4 u.


----------



## lazeemouse (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi we had our first appointment today, where they took yet more blood  I have pc ovaries and Dp has few and lazy swimmers so ICSI is the only way forward for us.
we are booked for our planning/treatment appointment in 2 weeks. Im feeling really quite worried and excited all at the same time   which is odd.  
I think because it seemed that it was never going to happen and now it is right around the corner.   
We should start treatment in Jan


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lazeemouse i am feeling exactly the same! We've got our treatment planning appointment this Thursday and as we've sometimes had to wait months between our appointments i have really made an effort to not think about it too much in the space between appointments and now we had our final baseline tests 3 weeks ago and we're there on Thursday to find out the next step.

I'm starting to feel a bit unprepared to say the least. Though my doctor did say to me that with ivf it "will all seem to happen very slowly and then all of a sudden it'll happen very quickly and you'll be on your way"

Its nice to know somebody is feeling the same way as me as Ive been looking forward to getting started for so long and am no nervous as hell that it wont work and it'll all be over quickly. At least when we're waiting theres always the possibility and dream of our first go working, but i think what is concerning me is that i haven't prepared myself for the possibility that our dreams could all be over before Christmas!

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies 
it's very natural to feel a mixture of nerves and excitement - it's exciting that your dreams may be close to coming true, but its scary facing the unknown of what you have to go through to possibly realise your dreams of a family.

It's a very slow process getting to this stage, and even the down regging stage seems to drag, but once you begin the stimming stage, your treatment will snowball with regular scans egg collection, fingers crossed - fertilizing, then embryo transfer.  

I'm a firm believer that positive mental attitude goes a very long way - as long as you do everything to maximise your chances of success - heathy diet, gentle regular exercise etc theres no reason why it wont work - yes its a lottery - and going through treatment is tough - but we're here for you every step of the way x
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Many thanks Sheila, your words are very reassuring and i think relaxation is the key! Im going to go home put my feet up with a cup of tea and think positively about what might be. After all these hurdles are put in our way for a reason and i know we will get there in the end.

Many thanks again you have put things into perspective for me

x


----------



## Aussie Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all, I've just started meds (tablets and nasal spray) in readiness for mid nov ivf. I'm not feeling myself but can anyone sympathise and share how they felt at this stage. AB x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi AB, I suffered with all sorts of symptoms whilst I was down regging with my nasal spray, headaches, dizziness, mood swings, memory lapses - you'll feel much better once you start the next stage of your treatment.

But you have my every sympathy - just remember these symptoms are just side effects of the drugs.

Feel free to to rant anytime, it'll make you feel much better - best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Aussiebird,

As you can see ill be starting my nasal spray etc in the next week or so so i cant share with you any thoughts yets, but from reading what other people have said on here its totally normal not to feel like yourself and apparently it tastes a bit yucky at the back of your throat? Have the clinic advised you what side effects you can expect at all?

Hope you are feeling better and best of luck to you
x


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm also confused etc and trying not to get stressed with everything. I do know that I'm going on the 27th to be shown how to inject myself, I'm getting them delivered tommorow. It's so much to take in as well.


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

On the 27th I'm going to the hospital to be shown how to inject myself, got all the stuff being delivered tommorow. To be honest I was hoping my dh would do the injections for me, but he can't come to the appointment, so going to have to do myself   But I suppose it's better that I do it . Anybody else at this stage or there abouts? I would like it if I could share abit of what I'm going through with someone who is doing the same.


----------



## Aussie Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the messages sheila, Rosie and Alexandra. Feeling fed up today, this process is going to be more difficult emotionally is my bet so have decided to treat myself to some nice little treats by way of pamper! Take care of yourselves and keep ur feet on the ground is my suggestion


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Rosie - welcome to FF my lovely 
there are soo many ladies going through treatment up and down the country, but the cycle buddies you should tap into is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272266.12

If you have problems keeping up you could dip into your local areas: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

or, you can get involved with ladies and couples who are having treatment at your clinic, which can usually be found within the regional boards.
If I can help in anyway - just shout - but welcome to FF 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi rosie im new to this forum and so glad i joined   well hopefully i will be up to the same stage as you! i did start my BCP a few weeks ago and my down regg injections but my cycle was cancelled due to a cyst. to be honest i found the injections not to bad because the needles they give you to draw up the solution is a thick one but the one you use to inject yourself is so thin honest coz when it comes to out like that im such a whimp..lol
Im now waiting to find out when i start my down regulations drugs...sooooo excited in a good way..goodlook. x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi ladies, we have a mini cycle buddies thread going on here :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272347.0

if you wish to pop over for support with other ladies going through treatment too - you'll be more than welcome.... the main cycle buddies thread can get difficult to follow as sadly, there are soo many couples going through treatment up and down the country.

But I'm here to help with any queries you have.... but the ladies here are lovely.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everyone newbie here im so glad ive found this forum..ive done a couple of posts and dont know if im in the wright one still..   im looking for some ladies to chat to while going through my treatment. im feeling the same as most of you im very excited but carnt wait to get started again i had my cycle last month but was cancelled due to a cyst..but all is good now   and im back on my BC waiting for my appointment to come through than back on down reggs..goodlook to all carnt wait to pass storys hehe. x


----------



## lazeemouse (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all,
It is great that I am not the only one feeling this way, I have tried reflexology to keep me calm and just have some me time, it seems to be working, I'm not nearly as neurotic as i was  . Good luck for thursday Alexandra I'm sure all will be fine.  Take care Joss


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Joss, I'm excited to be going but also nervous, cant wait to just get started though! Ive probably over prepared for the appointment and wrote down looooooads of questions to ask but the main one just is "when are we starting!!??" Id really like to end this before Xmas as i think it will be so hard to have the 2ww when you're just supposed to be relaxing and taking things easy over a very busy Xmas fortnight!!

Hope you are feeling better. Is the nasal spray still causing you problems? Hope its OK. Ive not thought about reflexology but hey if it relaxes you and gives you some me time I'm all for it! Another question to ask tomorrow hehe.

xxx


----------



## jane1980 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi All,

Great to hear your stories, I am really rubbish at this, I didnt realise anyone had replied to the post.  Its so great to hear everyone elses stories as I feel that noone else I know knows what I am going through.

I am on my second week of Marvelon before I start my sniffs a week on Sunday. Egg collecton has been booked for 28th November so I our 2ww falls the first weeks of december. 

I have booked lots of things to keep our mind off it and also things to do afterwards whatever the result as I dont want a miserable xmas either way. Still keeping positive. 

Has anyone started injecting yet? if so how did you find it.  Im going to have to get hubby to do that as Im abit of a wimp when it comes to needles. 

Good luck to all you ladies and I send lots of love and positive wishes xxx


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for your replies  .Thanks for your help Shelia,  I think I prefer the last link, might be easier to keep up with it lol. Thanks also (hugs) I'm the same as you with needle's etc. I had everything delivered today, but haven't dare look at the needles yet.lol But what you said makes it seem not so bad. Sorry your cycle was cancelled, let me know when start again, maybe we could help each other. I still feel abit thick to do with alot of it,I think alot of it is I daren't look to far ahead at whats going to happen next. One thing I'm confused about is at what stage your cycle starts,Is it once you start the injections? I'm trying not to panic, but I'm so scared I won't get to finish as I've only got until my 40th which is 14th december. Sorry if I sound abit to thick! lol


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Jane , I'm just trying to get used to everything to.I've got an appointment to be shown how to inject myself next week. I hate needles though! but I've heard they are not to bad.I wanted my bf to do the injections but he's working away most of the week now, so got to do them myself  .. I'm also trying to take my mind of it, and also not get stressed but it's so hard.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Rosie as soon as you start injecting on day 1 - thats your start date - so long as you get started before your 40th you'll be ok, they will not stop your treatment mid way through a cycle  - I had the same fears as I didnt get to the top of the list til I hit 39 either!!!
Anything you're not sure of, please ask....it's a bit overwhelming going through treatment - especially if its your first time.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Shelia, it is very overwhelming....... Thats the impression I got, as if when its my birthday they just stop everything, but I suppose you don't take everything in when your there, there's so much to remember etc. Well I know I don't lol. So now all I need to do is hope that it all happens next week, fingers crossed. Best Wishes to you to, hope everythings ok with you


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

There is soo much to take on board and get your head around, and because of nerves and anxiety and excitement some of it just washes over us - so I'm only too happy to help fill in any blanks   
But yes, you'll be fine as long as you start treatment before your pct's cut off date, you may want to give your clinic a call to see if they have a start date scheduled for you - just to make sure you havent slipped off their radar so to speak.
Fingers, toes and everything I have more than one of - are all crossed   
Sheila


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies if its any help, I'm the biggest needle phobe going and my hubby is even worse - he's a fainter, so was as much use as a chocolate teapot!
I injected into my tummy, more flab to grab there... and I also numbed the area first with an ice cube - this also helped with bruising, as I shook uncontrollably whilst injecting myself - thats when I could actually see wat I was doing through the tears (what a wimp!) 
- shifting injection points from one side (or leg) to the other will also give your body a chance to repair itself as, after I'd been injecting a while, my tummy seemed to get harder and harder (maybe to do with simulated follicles.

Wishing you ladies all the luck in the world.
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Rosie you'll be fine honest once you start doing the injections it becomes routine, i was the same when i took alook in my meds bag   but what they explain to you about changing needles once you've drawn up the right amount,,that one i thought wasn't too bad stung alittle but think i worked myself up about it more...goodlook to you hope all goes well, let me know how you get on through your journey nice to chat to someone who knows how you feel. so glad Ive found this forum   everyday the postman comes I'm nearly running to the door for my appointment letter..hopefully it'll be here soon and i can start allover again  X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm glad I found this site to hugs, it helps to know their are other people who know what your going through etc. Have you heard anything yet? Did I say I had everything come the other day, I'm just abit confused because we were told we would need to put alot in the fridge and some people sometimes bought one of those drinks fridges, but the only thing is all I can make out that needs to go in are 2 small boxes! On the sticker on them it says to keep refidgerated, but I can't see any on all the other things. Have I done the right thing?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Rosie,
The only drug I ever got told to refrigerate was my trigger shot - we were getting the house plastered, decorated and carpeted throughout so it was in my in-laws fridge for safekeeping, so I was terrified my nephew would get them and hide them !!!


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Rosie hope all is well!

I finally heared from hospital yesterday wooohooo got my start date to start down regulation injections 3rd Nov  I'm so excited now because its all going to happen before Christmas just   all goes well and the same to you Hun if you ever need a chat or anything just give us a shout.. Ive been told to keep everything refrigerated well the medication..maybe they have different rules for different clinics! X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Hugs, really glad to hear you've got a start date  .The waitings the worst. I went hospital today to have lesson with the needle, it wasn't too bad, I had a go to. I think I will be ok if I don't think about the needle going in my leg.lol. Though I will be too busy concentrating to prob notice!.. I was supposed to be starting injections 0n the 21st day, which is tommorow. But they said they were looking at my notes and have decided to go another way. I can't remember everything but I've 1st got to wait for my next period( which should hopefully be next week) then I've got to ring on the 1st day, then I will have to go in for a scan and blood test, then start the injections. So I'm once again waiting for my period, then hopefully things get going


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Rosie, thank you   yeah finally on the road next Thursday and i can begin my journey, haven't been feeling myself lately think its all this waiting, so i deffo know what you mean. but at least you know where you are now and whats next exciting isn't. lol 

Goodlook with all and keep us posted and I'm sure once i start DR I'll be updating again. takecare   X


----------



## cherry35 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello everyone

I joined this site a few months ago but haven't quite got to grips with using it yet. I noticed this thread today and wanted to chat to someone in the same situation. I'm starting my injections tomorrow and feel really anxious about it. I don't have a problem with needles but i'm really dreading it and doubt i'll get much sleep tonight worrying about it. I'm sure when you've done it once it will seem fine. Has anyone got any tips or advice?
Thank you
Cherry


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi cherry i also joined a few weeks ago and have only just got the hang of things. lol and I'm sure you will soon  
I also start my DR injections on Thursday very excited but also nervous aswell not so much about injecting myself...but more over the side effects  
just hope my moods dont change to much   feel sorry for my partner.
try not to worry so much as you'll just stress yourself out in to a panic..the way I'm looking at this is Ive got to do this first before i get my miracle baby   goodlook and if you ever want to chat or anything I'm here to listen as I'll be going through this a few days after you! takecare   X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Cherry - welcome to our lovely little thread.... of course you're anxious about injecting yourself - of all aspects of my own treatment I found the injections the most difficult... if it's any help I injected into the tummy as I had more fat there, I found that sitting up - bending slightly forward grabbing my fat til it hurt, was best!!

I also rubbed ice cubes on my injection site, it numbed the area and helped with bruising... but please follow the instructions from your nurse at the clinic, inject at an angle so that the tip of the needle breaks the skin more easily..... but once you get your first injection under your belt, it's a breeze - but we're here for you anytime.

If I can do it, honestly, any idiot can manage xx
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs are you down regging via injections?  Thankfully my clinic provided this part of my treatment via a nasal spray....just remember hun, if you feel the pits, thats a good sign that the drugs are working and thankfully the symptoms won't last too long...

again, anything you need, please shout, we're here for support whenever you need it.
Best wishes to everyone
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Sheilaweb  
yeah i start my DR injections on Thursday   very worried about the whole process as, once i do my first injection with the nurse on Thursday afternoon i dont go back until the 17th for my scan   so theres no contact and I'm abit concerned about all the side effects and i suppose getting the injections right! but i will do whatever it takes to get me my miracle baby thats the way I'm looking at this trying to think positive and very thankfull Ive found this forum  
I'm going to be on 5ml of burserlin everyday until the 17th and thats if DR is completed   any advice would be great thanks   X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs
I suffered all sorts of side effects whilst down regging, but these can be different for everyone : but my main symptoms were headaches, dizziness, mood swings, forgetfulness - you can read my ICSI diary at: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181753.0

Best wishes to everyone
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you i will take a look thanks again! will keep you posted when i start   X


----------



## cherry35 (Jun 22, 2011)

Just done my first injection this morning...glad to finally have it out of the way. I actually feel a bit more relaxed about it now...although i think that might be partly to do with the wonderfully sunny morning we woke up too. I'm a different person when the sun shines  
Thanks for the advice Sheila, the ice cube tip is a great idea. I'm sure that will come in handy when i'm on 3 injections a day! Its interesting reading about the different treatments as its not the same for everyone. I think also that the level of treatment differs greatly depending on which health authority you come under. 
Hugs, its great to talk to someone who is starting treatment at the same time. I would have felt a bit happier if i'd had a nurse help me with my first injection. We had an hour lesson about 6 weeks ago and then no more contact until i go in for my first scan following the down regging which isn't for another 2 weeks. It is really daunting and bizarre to be sent all the drugs and paraphanalia in the post and to be just left to get on with it. Like you i think my main worry is the side effects, but the way i'm looking at it is my body won't be my own for the next 6 weeks or so (and longer if i get pregnant!) but its not forever. I think the worry about the treatment is may be worse that the actual treatment....well, i'm hoping anyway! Good luck Thursday!
Cherry xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Cherry - great news hun, well done on getting your first injection out of the way xxx
I think once you feel confident about the injections you don't even think about it.... I think if I'd have had to have 3 injections a day I would have had to go for hypnotherapy, or to my gp's to get the nurse to do it!!! 

I suppose my tummy ended up soo bruised because I literally shook soo much and invariably pierced the skin a few times before I plucked up the courage to push the needle in, that was when I could actually see what I was doing through the tears...what a wuss - but at least I'm not a fainter like my hubby - what a pair of wusses !!!

You're dead right tho hugs, as much as I struggled with the injections and the side effects of the drugs, if it was only hope of getting my longed for baby, I'd have done it walking over hot coals and broken glass.

I hope my diary doesn't upset you or worry you - my thoughts and postings were candid and a reflections of my feelings whilst going through treatment.....but even if you do suffer side effects during the down regging stage, once you begin stimming, those symptoms pass very very quickly.

Got everything crossed for you lovely ladies, but its great help having a 'cycle buddie' too... and we're here for whatever support you need - we're in this together x
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Sheilaweb,
thank you for letting me read your story it took me about a hour last night was a lovely read and very honest throughtout your journey gives me great hope for when i start mine so glad theres nice people out there who give advice and support it means alot   to be honest like you said think the side effects are a worry but overall i would do anything to become a mummy   

Cherry great job Hun on your first injection! and its very reassuring to be doing this journey at the same time with some one who knows what each other are going through  goodlook with the rest and keep me posted! I'll post on Thursday once Ive done my first one he he     takecare X


----------



## Aussie Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, anyone there? Rosie, Jane, hugs, Alexandra - have you guys started ur injections yet? Is anyone taking time off work and if so, when? I'm planning to take a few days off post implantation but boy do the sniffs make u tired and emotional. Could take time off now! Keep your chins up and stay distracted! Take care, AB xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Aussie Bird I'm here  
I start my D/R injections   this Thursday nervous and very excited  
I'm a part time student doing my degree so to be honest i have a lot of time to rest throught-out my treatment plenty of studying if can concentrate he he
Hows you Hun and hows it all been for you? 
Big hello to everyone else   X


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Aussie Bird and Hugs, and everybody else too!!!

Ive been an absolute zombie this last few weeks and if i could have time off work i would its just that im trying to take it when I'm going to really need it. Reason for zombie like behaviour is giving up caffeine!! Ive been shattered and never realised i had so much!! I would definitely want some time off after transplantation but my company put a blanket ban on holiday in December as its our busiest time!! I'm going to speak to my boss about it as shes had 3 goes of ivf herself (they all failed sadly) and I'm hoping she might be understanding.

I went back for the injection training to be told they needed to put me on 3 weeks of marveling to bring on a bleed as my womb lining wasn't thick enough to indicate id be having one soon. So i was a little disappointed but then she said I'm on a short protocol and will only have to inject for 8-12 days so should be starting injections on 20/11 so egg collection should still be the end of November.

Great to hear off you both and best luck to all.

Aussie bird - hope your side effects have lessened a bit now, hang in there!!

Hugs - Lots of luck for your first injection tommorrow, let us know how it goes

xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Alexandra, 
Ive cut right down on the caffeine too i soooo love my cuppas aswell could of   to be honest it was harder to give up tea, than alcohol lol think when i see the nurse tomorrow I'm going to ask if i can switch to decaffeinated!! hope so  
hope you get the time off what you need Hun don't blame you when i have my EC/ET I'm deffo resting!!
I'm sorry that you was told you need to be on marveling for another 3weeks its such a rollercoster one minute this is happening, than next something else   hope all works out for you anyway    I'll post tomorrow when Ive got my first injection out of the way   takecare X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs - best of luck for your first injection tomorrow hun...
...sending everyone all my very very best for your respective treatments xx
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks so much Sheilaweb    X


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Sheila and hugs,

I'm dying to know how you've got on today hugs, hope all went well. Is it just 1 injection a day you have to do?
When the nurse told me about cutting down on caffeine she said i could have 2-3 cups of decaf a day and no diet coke and i asked if i could have the caffeine free diet coke and she said no because its got aspartame in and that should be strictly avoided too. Isn't it funny though how different clinics recommend different things? My friend is at Burton and she hasn't been told to give up caffeine at all! I don't know how you're managing without tea! I know what you mean though i honestly think giving up diet coke has been harder than alcohol lol. My friends coming round tonight and i normally would've got a bottle of wine in but Ive got horlicks instead, ah well needs must...

Anyway let me know how you've got on Ive got my fingers crossed for you that it isn't too nervewracking or painful for you xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all and thanks Sheila and Alexandra

it all went really well today   had my appointment with the nurse had a great chat with her about all sorts i don't have to completely cut out caffeine wow   just cut down to 5 cups a day! so am very pleased lol
did my first injection by myself went well.. it stings a little when it went in, and the area was a little red but apart from that went really well just so glad to be finally on our journey   

have a nice night tonight with your friends Alexandra.. horlicks sounds good! he he   X


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everyone how's everyone doing? good i hope? 
had my appointment today went really well spoke to the nurse about loads of things, so i have things straight in my head! lol 
did my first DR injection by myself   went really well a little red afterwards but nothing to worry about the nurse reassured me that this sometimes happens!
so i down regg until the 17th Nov than in for my first scan if all is well than on to stimms on the 18th Nov   looking around first week sometime in DEC for EC she couldn't give me a exact date! guess I'll find out more when i next go in  
hope everyone else is doing good in there journeys      X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats great news hugs - how is everyone else getting on??  

Best wishes to one and all
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

aw thanks sheilaweb   
i don't know Ive left a few messages for some of the ladies but haven't heared anything back..yet!
 and   to all X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi ladies, as we're a happy little band going through treatment together I am merging this thread with the thread "Starting with Injections"... so that no-one gets lost: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273650.0

I'm sticking with the Starting with Injections, as if we use ICSI/IVF starting October this thread may be merged into the much larger cycle buddies threads, which you've already mentioned is difficult to keep up with....

.....any queries, please get in touch - 
best wishes to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Aussie Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi hugs, I'm here but really don't like the way this website is organised so tune out not thinking there are any responses! Hi Alex, hope ur still here with us too?! I'm now on the stimulation jabs, so guess not long to go til scan (next week). How time flies, I'm full time at work but have decided to take some time off after emb transfer. Am looking toward to having some time to myself and relaxing  enjoy what caffeine ur having, everything n moderation surely? Off to bed now, got work in the am. Positive vibes to you all


----------



## Aussie Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

P.s think I've just figured out how to navigate around this website so expect I'm getting to grips with how this all works now! Yay! X


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello I'm still here! I'm a bit of a technophobe so figure i will just click on the link in the email sheilaweb kindly sent me and that should bring me her shouldn't it?
Glad I'm not the only one that has trouble navigating around aussiebird!! So you are a bit ahead of me and hugs it seems, how have you been finding the stimming injections may i ask? Any side effects? Nothing too hard for you to handle i hope. I completely agree with having some time off after ET, if it will help you relax its got to be worth it. I just don't want to look back and think "oh if i did that differently it might have worked"

hugs I'm glad you had such a nice appointment with your nurse and you've got things clear in your head. I'm sure that helps! So your injection wasn't too bad? You'll be an old pro within a few days! Glad it is all getting started for you! We'll almost be exactly the same as they've said i should start my stimming on the 20/11 approximately. Of course approximately as everything in this treatment is "approximately" heehee.

Well off to do some work, oh and i messed up my horlicks last night. I didn't know you had to make it with milk so i made it with water and it was awful! Ah well 2nd times a charm!

xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi ya Alexandra thanks for the reply yeah i deffo have everything straight in my head and like you say were round about the same time..but you know what this treatments like. the dates don't ever tally up so I'm taking it everyday at a time  

hope your doing good Hun?
second injection went well still feel like me lol just going to relax now and watch some TV as i have my nephews tomorrow for the night should be fun he he 

hope you all have a wonderfull weekend takecare    X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hope you lovely ladies are all doing ok, and are looking forward to a lovely relaxing weekend.
Hugs to everyone
Sheila


----------



## lazeemouse (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Alexandra and all,
I haven't started anything yet  we are waiting until after crimbo   So we are going to have a great one. I haven't been on here for ages as having technical issues with the inter web..... ...boo !!
Hope you are all well and keeping your chins up fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Aussie Bird (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Alex, hugs and everyone, hope you've had a nice weekend. We're day 5 of stimulation injections and so far so good. While the mental side effects have settled down considerably, I feel so fatigued. Hope you're all hanging in there. Super tired so off to bed, will try and write again tomorrow xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

AB - sending big hugs, wishing you ladies all the very best and hope you've had a top weekend.
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello all Sheila, Aussiebird, lazeemouse and hugs hope everybody is well!

Well what a dreary week its been! Have felt like hibernating to be honest.

Aussiebird how are you feeling now you've had a week of injections? Still tired? Hope you're managing to get plenty of rest x

Lazeemouse thanks for the well wishes and I'm sure you'll be having a great Christmas and getting ready for the new year.

hugs - how are your injections going? And did you have fun with your nephews at the weekend! I know what you mean with the dates, i take them all with a pinch of salt from my clinic as they are liable to change at anytime!

AFM im still plodding on with my marveln, just 6 days left then start on my stimming injections on day 2 of blled so aroundabout the 20th. No down regging for me due to my hormone/amh leveles etc. I wish i could explain more as the nurse called me the other day and explained in great detail and i know it made sense to me on the phone then when i hung up i couldnt explain it to DH haha.

Anyway this is a quick one as I'm just about to leave work so speak to all you soon and lots of luck and best wishes xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening Sheila, Alexandra, Aussiebird and Lazeemouse hope everyone is doing good? 

weekend was alright went to a bonfire on Saturday took the nephews was a good night!! apart from everyone asking do i want a drink and (why)   so looking forward to having a quiet relaxing weekend coming  

well apart from that I'm pretty much OK not really had many side effects thank god lol been DR 6 days now but   is on her way sometime this week ekkkk can feel my mood changing but I'm already a snappy person at times   
side effects wise had a bit of a muggy headache but thats it really hope its working   injections are a doddle he he doesn't hurt at all, apart from abit stingy when the solution goes in... is anybody else having any side effects? good look to all     X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi ladies
Hope you're all ok - and great to hear that you have enjoyed your weekend.

Hugs - if you're finding that your injections sting a wee bit, if it's the skin that stings, you could numb the area with an ice cube, or frozen peas !  It may be that you are injecting the drugs immediately after mixing - I found on you tube that if you leave the mixed injection for half a minute, it doesn't sting...as this stinging can be the drugs still 'mixing' and fusing together.  Hope this helps.

Luv n hugs to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi hope everyone ok. I went on monday for my scan and blood test then started my injections that day. I had to get my sister to do the injection ( she had IVF last year) I hate needles. But it was'nt as bad as I thought. I managed to almost do it myself, mum had to help me abit. Hopefully tomorow I can actually be brave enough to do it myself completley .  I hope so because I start the evening ones on thursday.   I'm trying to get on with everyday life and not think about things but still feel abit on edge.


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello all,

rosie71 it is hard work isn't it trying to get on with everyday life whilst at the same time undertaking this massive task! Will you be having a morning and an evening injection from Thursday then? Good luck and I'm sure you will master the art of getting it right but lucky to have a sister who's been through the same thing. Well not lucky in that respect but hopefully she can give you lots of advice and support etc.

Sheilaweb that sounds like a good tip I'm going to bear that in mind! I don't like the idea of the drugs fusing whilst in my body, it even sounds painful!

hugs Glad you had a good weekend, have you told people why you weren't drinking? When i say I'm not drinking people assume its because I'm already pregnant and I'm quietly thinking "i wish!". Most of my close friends and all my family know what we're doing though.

Just had a thought today that if all goes to plan with no variation of dates etc that this whole cycle will be over and done with for me within 5 weeks, whether successful or not. Thats so weird to think that my life wont be ruled by clinic appointments and medication etc. But just bizarre to think either ill have the rollercoaster of pregnancy to go through or just go back to my normal life and decide what to do next. Either way we'll know in 5 weeks!!

Hope everybody is well. Am going to liverpool for a couple of days now (shopping and sightseeing!) so will post again Monday and hope everybody has a nice weekend xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alexandra, have a fab time in Liverpool - hope you shop til you drop - and catch all the sights of the city.

Rosie, sending hugs - I was literally all fingers and thumbs when I did my injections (myself) my hubby was worse than useless when it came to that part of the treatment... at least you've got your sister on hand (quite literally) - shame that she completely understands how you feel and what you're going through.

Hugs, hoping that the headaches continue, a sure fire symptom of the drugs getting into your body... if you do suffer from them, I found those cool n soothe patches great....as I found the paracetemol didnt touch my headaches some days!.... and at least your symptoms won't last forever.
Aussiebird, tiredness, arh I remember that well, I'd fall asleep at the drop of a hat, usually in the bath, waking up when the water was cold and I had more wrinkles than a really really old person lol !  But like Hugs# headaches, the tiredness will either pass, or prepare you soo well for the early stages of pregnancy   
Lazeemouse, hope all these symptoms aren't putting you off  - Christmas will be here before you know it, then you'll be jumping on that scary rollercoaster eeeekk!
Hugs and best wishes to everyone - hope I've not missed anyone!


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Alexandra29, yes I'm having the morning and then evening injections on thursday. I go back to hospital on monday for another scan and blood test. Mine to will be over one way or the other in about the same time, I've got until 14th december my 40th. Today I've started worrying somethings going to go wrong, i feel so on edge. How is everyone else going?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Rosie, I'm hoping that you have a very special 40th birthday to celebrate, my daughters EDD was the day before my 40th - got everything crossed for good news for you, as well as all you lovely ladies.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Sheila   it will be the best present ever..


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening Ladies,
Thanks for the tip Sheila when i did my injection earlier i left it for a few seconds than went in for the kill...lol it seemed alot better didn't sting at all! very pleased with that! hope your doing OK? well its my 7th day DR my What a day my head has been all over getting abit forgetful.. had a few hot flushes. saw a couple of good friends today that was nice did abit of shopping and a good old catch up  
having a few cramps now   is on its way any day   

Rosie hi hope your doing good...and try not to worry about things going wrong. I know its easier said than done but chin up take each day as it comes.. thats what ive learnt  

Hi Alexandra hope your doing alright Hun..hope you enjoy your time away in liverpool have a fab time   answer to your question, about who knows and what i said when people was asking (why) i wasn't drinking!! most of the people there was close friends and family who already know. but there was a few who dont and i just made something up.. he he  

Hi lazeemouse hope your doing OK Hun! 

 X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

How is everyone doing Hope you've all had a great weekend - and that you're not feeling too many effects from your drugs.
Best wishes to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all hope you are all well and had a nice weekend.

We had a great time in liverpool, went Thursday and came back Friday night  -we had a bit of a panic Friday though as I'm due to go in for a scan this weds and should start stimming on day 2 of my cycle which should be Saturday or sunday but i started bleeding on Friday whilst we were in liverpool!! A whole week early!!!! Called the clinic all of a panic and they said we would need to go in sunday to start stims if i was still bleeding Saturday. On Saturday though i wasn't bleeding anymore so they've told me just to go in Wednesday as normal. Hope this still means that i will be bleeding at some point this week and can start stimming at the weekend.

Hiya hugs how are you feeling now? How much longer have you got with your down regging? Must be 12 days by now? Hope you are feeling OK x

Sheila - i did shop til i dropped lol i spent all weekend resting as my legs were aching from walking round the city about 8 times!! Hope you are well.

Rosie71 Hope your scan has gone well today Ive got my fingers crossed for yo0u. Hope you are feeling a bit better and not too on edge but its really hard isn't it! You got a big milestone birthday coming up and then this aswell so you're bound to be felling a bit all over the place. Theres still chance that all your dreams can come true before your birthday though so keep thinking of that and what a birthday present it would be!!

xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening Ladies,  

how's everybody good i hope? 

Sheilaweb hi how's you Hun good i hope?

Rosie how you doing Hun how's the scan go all good i hope? 

Alexandra hi Hun glad you had a lovely time away sounds like you enjoyed yourself! sorry to hear about the bleeding hope all is OK for when you start stimms     X

AFM well not much to update really side effects wise haven't had any really last couple of days which is good had a headache yesterday but all in all OK! bit of moodiness but put that down to AF being here DRing 12 days now carnt believe how the time has flown by.. Well i had a call from the clinic on Fri to see if i could come in for my scan tomorrow instead of Thursday as they haven't got a sonographer there on Thurs   so will shall see what happens in morning up early got a early appointment, also got to get a bus there and walk half way.. so going to get a bath ready for tomorrow...he he 

     X


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning all,

Well I'm excited for my scan today, bit gutted I'm not booked in for my bikini/leg wax till weekend though! Ah well I'm sure they've seen worse!

Hugs - hope your scan goes well today and they see what they need to. I'm excited about starting stimms but it seems a bit surreal almost like its happening to somebody else if that makes sense?? I might still be half asleep heehee.

Rosie hope you are well and all is OK with scan xx

Sheila - Hello how are you? Good i hope and having a nice week xx

Best wishes to everybody xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alexandra - best of luck for your scan today hun 
Sheila


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi thanks to everyone for your replies......Yes it is very hardAlexandra29.... hugs my sister said that today about taking each day as it comes, but it's so hard, emotionally... Had my scan on monday and they found a cyst I'd had before had grown, they think because of the drugs, but the follicles haven't grown much. today and yesterday they told me to go from 6 powders to 8( sorry I can't remember the name of powders, I know it begins with M) I'm going for another scan tommorow morning... I'm trying to stay positive but it's very hard to.. I had a cry this afternoon, I was thinking about it all, but I think it's also my hormones to which don't help... I just want tommrow morning to be over with.. They said the cyst is'nt to big at the moment, but if it grows to a certain size and the follicles aren't growing,they might have to cancel the treatment! Keep your fingers crossed for me I need it so much. Sorry to tell you all this, but I know you will understand x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Rosie - sending hugs, if the clinic are upping your doseage of Menapour hopefully that'll give your follicles a bit more stimulation - but at least you have some there hun - fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow - but every step of this treatment is hard - you have a good cry and have a rant with us  - hope tomorrow is a better day for you hun - please keep us posted x
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Rosie71 Best of luck for today, like Sheila said at least you've got some follicles and if they're increasing your dose of menopur then hopefully they'll grow. Ive read from some other ladies on here of them going back for a scan 2 days later and the size and number of follicles has increased dramatically so fingers crossed for you. It might be to do with your hormones making you feel emotional but also probably the stress of it so let it all out!

AFM i went for a scan yesterday and the nurse left the room and i just felt like bursting out crying for no reason. Ive just been spotting but am still waiting for AF to arrive to start my stimming injections on day 2. I imagine it will be sunday i start.  Picked up all the needles and drugs etc yesterday. I'm starting to kind of dislike my clinic though, Ive been 4 times and seen a different person each time and they seem to contradict each other and yesterday i just felt rushed by the DR and it was only when i left i realised id got loads of questions that i hadn't asked. She just seemed to want us out of there. We were in had our scan, got the needle training and drugs and left within 45 minutes and that was with her leaving me in the scanning room for 15 minutes!

Maybe I'm just being grumpy today! Anyway Rosie best of luck for today and hello to hugs and Sheila

xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Alexandra - sending you massive hugs - sadly, unless you go privately, I suppose many clinics feel like a conveyor belt at times, a sad indication of how many couples are needing assistance... I don't think the drugs help with the suffering from a case of the grumpies.  Could you ring your clinic and ask the questions you weren't given the opportunity to ask?  Or is there anything we can answer for you hun?

Hope today is better for everyone - you can all come to virtual softplay with us today if it'll help (;o)
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Sheila, i have absolutely no idea what virtual softplay is but it sounds like fun!!

Yes i think thats exactly it, it feels like a conveyor belt and not very individual. I understand the Dr has probably shown patients how to do injections a million times but for us it is the first time and fingers crossed the only time! I'm writing a list of questions so i may ask you all some later before i call the clinic. Firstly though she didn't say where to keep the drugs, am i right in thinking that they should be kept in the fridge? Any help would be gratefully received.

xx xx


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi , Just got to say I feel the same as Alexandra29, about being rushed etc, a few times I've felt like the quickly tell you things then its good bye. Also I'm not always seeing or talking to the same person. It was even worse when we saw the consultant, he was late any way, but I felt he was rushing through things.
I had my scan and the cyst has grown, and I think there was a small folicle or two. She said it all depends on the blood test whether I have to stop or can carry on. So I had to wait from about 9.00 this morning untill half an hour ago to find out. Whcih was hell!! I also came home after the scan and went to tell my mum about it and burst into tears. Anyway they have upped it from 8 to 10 powders, which they don't do very often, to see if that works. I'm trying so hard now to have positive thoughts. The worst thing is the waiting and if I think of things to much.
Hope everyone ok.
Alexandra29-- I was told to keep them cold. I just had 2 small boxes which said to put in fridge, so I've just got them in there and the rest I left in the box they came in.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alexandra
The only drug I was told to refrigerate was my trigger shot, but as long as your drugs aren't in direct sunlight or near a heat source they should be fine, but if you're in any doubt your drugs will do just fine in the fridge. 

Rosie - 10 - wow - I really hope that upping the doseage does the trick - but worst case scenario will be that they will simply postpone treatment until your cyst has been dealt with / removed.  I know only too well he turmoil that you're going through - I had a recurrence of fibroids detected at my pre ec scan - it was me that wanted to halt treatment then and there....even though I was 39 at the time, I'd rather have had my fibroids treated rather than run the risk of treatment not working or worse, suffering another miscarriage.  
When you get a chance to speak with the dr's at the clinic you could ask questions like: are this drugs affecting the growth of the cyst, could the cyst impact on a pregnacy, if treatment is postponed, how will the cyst be treated / removed. How quickly can fertility recommence after treatment... but one thing I would recommend, please don't feel pressurised to make a decision or be left in the dark.

If there is anything I can do to help in the meantime, please don't be shy - going through treatment is soo hard at times xx
Best wishes and hugs to everyone who needs one.
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening ladies, sorry i haven't been on just trying to catch up now! by the sounds of things Alexandra and Rosie you two have been through the ringer bless you both sorry to hear you've now got a cyst Rosie i hope that it goes away or srinks for you Hun fingers crossed sending you loads an loads of       
Alexandra sorry you feel like that about your clinic i feel ya Hun sometimes mine look at me like i should already know what I'm doing   i mean hello this is the first ever time Ive done this! lol hope your alright?
Sheilaweb how you doing? good i hope?

AFM Well yesterday was the day i went for my scan this was to see if down regg was completed..got there early was shown into the room were i was to have my scan, while the nurse was scanning me vaginally she was talking me through saying everything look good healthy bladder she said all look good than went oh i can see something oh just wait there Danielle   while i get a second opinion i nearly started crying the panic set in. Then next the sonographer came in lovely lady said I'm just going to scan your belly first couldn't see anything i was getting worried now and spoke out i said (IS EVERYTHING OK) she said I'm just going to scan you vaginally again as the nurse thinks she could see a tube. i replayed is that normal so after the scan was done i got dressed went into the room were the nurse was sat down   that everything was OK.
she thought she could see my tube..and if this was the case my cycle would have been cancelled i would have been booked for theater and had a clip attached to my tube.. thank god this wasn't the case! i have fluid on my pelvis..  
so I'm still on my journey thank the lord   still on burselin 5mls a day starting stimms on Fri 18th I'm on merinol shes upped my does due to the fluid I'm now going to be on 300mls aswell as 5mls of burselin
carnt wait to start..going for my scan really showed me you can never know what to expect..first scan booked for 25th  
sorry for the rant ladies     X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Sheila- If they removed the cyst it will be to late to carry on with treatment, because I'm 40 on 14th December. My sister said she thought that once you were on the list you could carry on with treatment. I just wish I could cope at the moment emotionally. 
Hugs- thanks and glad to hear things are going ok for you now.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs, sending you hugs today as well hun, every step of this fertility ride is scary and no mistake

Rosie, I would check with your pct as to their particular rules on the upper age limit.  That was my main concern too hun, but I was told that as long as I was top of the list, my funding for all 3 nhs would be honoured as long as I got all 3 goes in before my 41st birthday.  

Love n hugs to everyone
Sheila


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for your reply shelia, just got to ask whats pct?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sorry Rosie hun, pct - is your Primary Care Trust.... but its basically your demographic area within the country - your pct should either have a website with details of their rules and regulations on fertility treatment, or at least a telephone / e-mail enquiry contact details.

There is soo much variation area by area, but it's worth checking - really hope your area regulations are similar to mine up ere in Sunderland.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Sheilaweb   your not wrong there! 
how's everyone doing today? good i hope? sending lots of     
nothing much to report really am feeling OK AF has gone so hopefully that will be the last one I and YOU all have    
erm having headaches on and off but nothing major, carnt wait to start stimming tomorrow YAY   X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Shelia, hope you don't mind me asking but I've found the site but I'm going to a hospital that is in the city not where I live. Do I look at the area where the hospital is or the area I live. I've got my appointment tommorow and wanted to get any information to say to them then If I can! They seem in a rush all the time, I'm worried I won't get chance to say before it's to late. I feel like I'm going againset the clock.


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everybody hope all are good and well?
Rosie hope you found out what you needed Hun and it all gets sorted out  
Alexandra Hi Hun hope your doing alright?  
Shelia i have a question was hoping you can answer for me?? started my stimming injection this evening   I'm on merinol 4 ampoles and 1 water plus still doing the 0.5mls of buserelin! i do the buserelin in the tummy and did my stimm in my thigh were i was told, when i draw it all up and went for the thigh it stung a little but was tender after and when i went to toilet a mo ago i noticed its bruised already   is this normal? any info would be great thanks       X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi girls - a lovely sunny start to the weekend 
Rosie, your Primary Care Trust is the area where you live, as this is where your money comes from to fund your treatment, and it's their rules which stipulate the upper age limit for nhs treatment.  Private patients can usually go to around 45 and som other clinics (usually abroad) don't seem to have an upper age limit as long as you are fit and healthy....sorry for the late response, having a few 'issues' with my laptop at home, might have to ask Santa for a new one!
Hugs - bless ya, brusies are very common, if your injection stung, leave the mixture for half a minute before you inject - sometimes if your injection stings, its the chamical reaction still taking place between the dry drugs and water.... you might also put a cold compress on the injection site, not only will it numb the area a little bit, but it should also help minimise bruising.

Hope this helps. - big hello to all you lovely ladies - hope you have a great weekend xx
Hugs to everyone 
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening Sheila thanks ever so much for the quick reply and tips very much appreciated   sometimes i panic over silly things and wonder am i doing it properly and stuff like that, cant be helped! 
well woke up to a lovely sunny shinning day aswell but it wasn't warm out freezing infact just very pleased to say i have (No) headache YAY!! 
well just wanted to update and say hi to Alexandra and Rosie hope your both alright??  
hope you get your laptop sorted Sheila or maybe Santa brings you a new one  

AFM well not alot to update really having a relaxing lazy night staying in with my other half watching dvds   did my second stimm injection and after the advice off Sheila think tonight's one went alot better   don't really feel any different think i might be treating DH to   as he might not be having it for a while... 

hope all you lovely ladies have a fab weekend lots of


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs, glad tonights injection went a bit better for you - hahhaa I tried to give hubby a 'bit of attention' in the run up the the 2ww, as its commonly advised to abstain from bedroom olympics during this part of your treatment. But the other advice I could offer is moving your injection site every day, that way if you do bruise, it won't be as painful if you're not constantly jabbing in the same place.
Rosie, how did your appointment go at the clinic hun?  I hope that the extra doseage has worked its magic and that blasted cyst hasnt grown anymore.
Alexandra, how are you doing hun - hope everything is going fine for you.
Hope you're all having a fab weekend.
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Good morning all hope everybody is well, hi to Rosie Sheila and Hugs!

Rosie - Hope you have got on OK? Hope that its shrunk and not giving you any more bother.

Hugs - I did my first stimming injection last night, well i didn't DH did! I don't know what i was panicked about as it was fine. Did it in my stomach and its OK, not bruised at all. We left the liquid for probably a minute in total before injecting and didn't sting at all when it went in. Just saw my mum and she thinks i look bloated already! Charming!!

Drinking loads of water to hopefully help with the bloating and headaches side effects though i dint think you can really help the bloating.

Sheila, hope you had a nice weekend and thanks for the tip about leaving it for a minute or two to "fuse".

Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

OOhh yes, you ladies need to drink plenty of water to offset OHSS, (Ovarian Hysper Stimulation Syndrome) but yes Alexandra - I bloated like the Michelin man and ended up buying work trousers two sizes bigger than my usual size.... hope you ladies are all doing well with your injections..... and had a fab weekend.

Hugs to everyone
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening ladies how is everyone doing? 
thanks for all the tips sheila think i have got the hang of it no more bruises  
Rosie how's everything going hun?  
Alexandra Hi ya hun so glad to hear you've moved on to stimms well done YAY!  

AFM 4th night stimming going real fast now   back for my scan on fri carnt wait coz, at the moment i dont feel any different not bloated im starting to think is this stuff working and panicing when reading everyones post's!! the only thing i noticed last night while in bed i got up 3 times to pee, tonight my tummy feels rather hot think thats about it ive been trying to drink plenty of fluids went an brought some pineapple juice and brazil nuts so had a go on them tonight not bad found them both yummy!


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks for your message. I think I managed to find my local PCT, if I got the right one it's 40 years old. But on Friday the scan wasn't good, they couldn't see anything only the cyst, then I had to wait for the results of the blood test, they rang at 5 to say it would have to be cancelled, I had a feeling it would be but after the phone call on friday I just broke down. So now thats it. It's a shock. I feel very upset, frustrated, angry etc etc I can't believe 1 minute my life is about IVF, injections scans etc the next finished. I don't know what I'm going to do now. I've got an appointment with the consultant on 7th December. 
I hope things are going ok for everyone else.


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh Rosie I'm so sorry. It must be such a big disappointment and let down. Your life really does become all about the ivf during this (fairly) short time so to suddenly have it ripped away will be a big change.
Will you hopefully get lots more info on the 7th December when you go? Hopefully they will be able to do something about the cyst and then will they proceed with another course of treatment? They might have more info as to how you responded to this treatment etc, Ive often heard that sometimes the first go is like a trial run.

I had my scan last Tuesday and the scanner  could see a cyst but she just said "ooh thats a cyst there, i must go and consult with the Dr" and when she came back she had all the drugs needles etc and i didn't think to ask about it. Am hoping its not getting bigger whilst I'm stimming.

Hugs i haven't really Had any symptoms yet other than i feel bloated but Ive never really had a flat stomach anyway to be fair so i might just be imagining it! Ive been sleeping like a baby and was expecting to be the opposite! I hate Brazil nuts but i might just be able to stand pineapple juice so might try that. Have also been told to drink lots of milk which i was doing then gave up on so might try again! I thought id have a go last night at being a big girl and doing my injection all by myself but i fell at the first hurdle as i couldn't break the top off the glass vial and then cut my thumb doing it so had to get DH to do it while i was stopping blood from my thumb going everywhere! Think it hurt more than the bloody injection!!

Take care everybody and Rosie I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening Everybody   hope all of you are well?
Rosie I'm so sorry Hun   they can sort something for you on the 7th   for you wishing you all the luck in the world  

Sheila how's you? thanks for all your great tips much appreciated  

Alexandra hi ya Hun how's you? really glad you've been able to move on dispit your cyst but if, she didn't mention it than that must mean it wasn't a problem unless she would of told you so thats good!
so you haven't really had any symptoms either i know its hard i keep thinking and wondering whats going on inside..lol aw no as if you cut your thumb they are very fiddly arnt they hopefully you have better look with the next one, so how many days in are you Hun?

Well today is 5th stimm and still feel pretty much myself i keep looking at my belly thinking is it bloated i don't feel bloated think i felt a twinge earlier but could of been wind..lol think i just feel tired but apart from that. thats it really. cant wait for my scan to find out whats happening.


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I start beserelin injections 4th Dec and am very very nervous.....excited....and nervous again....i so need help to keep a positive mental attitude!!!!!

HELP


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Rosie, oh my luv - sending huge huge hugs - I really hope that your appointment on 7th can give you brighter news.  

Popsickles, welcome hunnie, the ladies here are wonderful and very supportive... but yep, that nervous excitement, it makes you feel sick to the pit of your stomach - but a Positive Mental Attitude goes a long way - and we'll be with you every step of the way.

Alexandra and Hugs - hope you're doing well 

Oh well, off to bed to watch Gremlins - I luv Gizmo hahahha


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning everybody, Welcome to Popsicles, i think we're all fairly good here at keeping a pma so you've come to the right place!

Rosie, been thinking of you. Hope you are feeling OK. 

Hugs - I'm on my 4th day today and each injection has got worse! Sorry to scare you Popsicle! I think I'm tensing up and it seems to be stinging more although thinking about it we probably didn't leave it a minute before injecting last night as Sheila had said to do and thats probably why. I'm the same i keep thinking I'm bloated but then i think I'm imagining it. I definitely have one symptom though and thats for about an hour after every injection my bum goes numb! Its very bizarre and just feels like Ive got a bit of cramp lol. I feel shattered today and plus am having a meeting with my boss to discuss time off during the 2ww. Our company has a blanket ban on any time off during December as its our busiest month and unfortunately my 2ww should (all being well of course) fall the first 2 weeks of December. She knows about the ivf and is fairly supportive but i don't know what she's going to say. If she wont grant me holiday ill have to take it as sick but i don't want to. However this is our only chance (our pct funds 1 cycle) and I'm doing everything else that the clinic is telling me to do so to not take the 2 weeks to rest like they advise would be silly and also if we aren't successful i know ill blame it on that! The odd thing is she has had 3 goes of ivf herself (unsuccessful) and when she has seen me drinking my 2 litres of water etc and eating 5 fruit and veg a day etc shes made a few offhand comments like "oh i didn't bother with any of that, you don't need to do any of that" and i kind of think well your gos didn't work though and also you were lucky enough to get 3 goes with your pct. I know that she worked through all of her 2 ww aswell.

Ah well ill see how it goes and let you know later. I refuse to stress about it because if i have to take it as sick then that is what ill do.

Sheila, we call our cat mogwai as he makes the same kind of noises as Gizmo!!

Have a nice day everybody xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Another tip I was given was to eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice (but not from concentrate) as these both contain sellenium which helps keep your lining nice and inviting to an embryo or two.  I started this immediately after egg collection - and carried on throughout my 2ww.
Its an awful shame that you only get one nhs go with your pct Alexandra - no pressure eh!!!  But its good that you're maximising your chances and doing everything you possibly can to get that positive reseult hunnie    soo much for all you lovely ladies.

We had our EC/ ET around our 15th wedding anniversary.... and had the car packed ready to go away for a few days, straight from the clinic  - just the 3 of us      the only things our clinic told me was not to drive for 24 hours, not to do any heavy lifting, but to do everything else I'd normally do - I went back to work as I felt it'd be a distraction for me, and as I sit on my jacksie all day I wasn't putting 'Tictac' at risk. 
Larger companies and educational establishments tend to have a policy on fertility treatment, I was offered loads of time off that I didn't take, if I didn't like my job so much, I'd have taken the time off though hahaha
Sheila - having a duvet day with a poorly little poppit, Calpol, Cartoons and Cuddles all day


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Sheila - hope little poppet is OK. Your day sounds like fun! 

I had my meeting with boss and she looked a bit taken aback when i said i wanted to take the two weeks off as the clinic advise. She didn't take anytime off in the 2ww with all 3 of her goes! I explained my reasons and said its unfortunate with December being our busiest month but if it was any other month i wouldn't give it a second thought id be having the full 2 weeks off so thats what i want to do. My clinic have been quite strict about this. Anything that may make my womb contract in those 2 weeks is a no no, laughing heartily, vacuuming, bending down a lot. Basically anything that could squeeze the little embies out. And also oddly enough not to go near cleaning products or perfume during the 2ww because of the chemicals! This isn't a new age clinic I'm at or anything and they have good success rates so basically if they tell me not to do it - I'm not going to do it! My boss was OK in the end and Ive had to shift and cancel some future holiday and i can let her know as soon as i know when ill be off. I feel a lot more relaxed now.

Well i say relaxed, i feel bloody bloated and have just realised I'm getting my legs and bikini line waxed tonight not tommorrow. Oh no i haven't even wore nice underwear!! Thank god though as i couldn't bear going to anymore scans with REALLY hairy legs!!

Hi to Rosie and hugs and hope you are both OK. Oh and Popsicle too!

xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi ladies,

 and welcome Popsicles this forum is great i don't know where I'd be if it wasn't for the fact i stubbled upon it I'm grateful to be apart of a forum where theres women and gents with different issues Ive found some great tips and be given fantastic advice and support   and hope you do to good luck on your journey  

Alexandra hi Hun I'm glad you had your meeting and you've got what you wanted! if its what you want and your clinic have advised you than you have to go with your best interests Hun i understand if this is the only go you get aswell i would be like you. I'd do everything by the book too!! sorry to hear you feel bloated tonight, made me laugh about the waxing and not realising you hadn't put your best underwear on. lol at least you'll be all smooth he he 
hope the rest of your injections start going better for you  

Hi Sheila how's you hope little poppet is feeling better, sounds like a nice day   Sheila i started drinking pineapple juice and eating Brazil's nuts a day after i started stimms also trying to drink abit more water than 1 glass of milk if i can..lol don't know if my pineapple juice is (concentrated) what if it is does that matter? I'll try whatever if it helps so any tips are good thanks!

Rosie hey Hun how's it going still thinking of you hope your doing OK?  

AFM 6th day stimming i hope somethings happening in there   coz i arnt really bloated or anything and Ive got my first scan on Fri   all is good, been having some strange dreams and still feeling tired but apart from that I'm doing OK! well just wanted to update


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs, your pineapple juice needs to be 'pure' rather than concentrate, as the levels of sellenium in the product is affected.

Just a quickie before bed.
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugs - I have literally just been telling my friend about my bizarre dreams Ive been having! I'm on day 5 of stimming today and scan tommorrow too. Other than being very very very tired and bloated thats the only symptom i have.

I haven't been drinking pineapple juice but might start today. Is it hard to get the juice not from concentrate? Do you know any brands? Best start drinking more milk as well i think, is skimmed OK do you know?

Cant wait for my scan tommorrow to see whats going on in there!

Sheila - hope your little one is feeling better and you are well too. My injection hurt the least last night out of all of them but i think its because id just had my legs waxed so i was numb to pain!!

Hugs - i didn't have time for my bikini wax as i had to dash home for my injection at 8pm, dam! lol 

Have a great day everybody.

Rosie -  would love to hear off you and how you are, hope you are ok xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs and Alexandra    
If you're having bizarre dreams now, you're in for a shock if you get that      they say you have, erm 'sexy' dreams while you're pregnant - mine involved Ian Beale   - but my poppit it much much better today - thanks girls.

I used to get my pineapple juice from tesco.... hate the taste of it personally, but hey, I was doing anything and everything to maximise my chances!

Rosie and Popsicle   hope you're both ok 

Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning Girlie's, 
Alexandra the dreams are deffo bizarre I'm having one vivid one at least a night and finding it hard to get off to sleep i have (IVF) on the brain, dreaming all kinds of stuff from my eggs growing and not growing.. to DH cheating on me!  
and as Sheila said if we all get BPP     for us girls   than my god Ian Beale wow he really gets on my nerves cant believe you dreamt of him Sheila thats funny!! glad to hear poppit is much better  
Oops Ive been drinking concentrated pineapple juice didn't realise there was a different deffo going to get some (pure) now he he
Alexandra sorry you didn't get your bikini wax the other day i popped to shop and realised i needed to get home prompt for my injection yikes! 

Popsicles how's things?  
Rosie how you doing Hun?    

AFM well been trying to drink more water and the odd bit of milk, will leave the pineapple juice till weekend as i have concentrated oops   erm finding it hard to pop off to sleep but once i do i feel like i could sleep forever! ha ha well woke up this morning with a slight headache so going to drink plenty of water, doing some uni work from home than have my mother popping later this afternoon. well it'll be my 7th stimm later already think i felt a few twinges in bed last night... so excited for scan tomorrow   just   all is well and for you aswell Alexandra hope you scan goes smooth and we both get a good result   
have a lovely day all speak later!!


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi everyone thanks for your thoughts. I'm not to bad, having ups and downs still emotionally. I hope that on the 7th I get some answers. Our family chemist found out it hadn't worked and said that I should have another chance to try again. So I'm hoping so much thats a lifeline I need. Hope your all doing ok. I will try and come back and let you know how it went. Thanks again for thinking of me


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Rosie nice to hear from you Hun  
I arnt surprised your having some ups and downs hope its more ups for you when you go on the 7th fingers crossed its positive news Hun really i do!! takecare and keep ya chin up


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Hugs. ..I'm not to bad at the moment. Trying to stay positive about the 7th .


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening all  

Rosie nice to hear off you all you can do is take one day at a time and i   the 7th will bring you some good news   

Sheila Hows you Hun?  

Alexandra hows you doing Hun? how did your scan go?  

AFM just a quick one as Ive got a headache been a long day well had my scan this afternoon still fluid there if this results in a negative they said they will take my tubes out! but on a positive note she said not to worry about the fluid and i have 8 great follices   YAY! I'm to carry on over the weekend to make them bigger or get more, than back in for my last scan on Monday than EC on Wednesday     so excited and abit scared took my two friends with me and when we got out they gave me lots of hugs and i nearly   just a huge relief


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs, well done on your scan hun - soo close to EC - how exciting 
Hope you lovely ladies are all well and feeling dandy, if not a wee bit bloated hahaha - its all for a good cause.

Sheila - feeling all christmassy - done all my wrapping last night, and bought LOADS more decorations ready to decorate on 1st December. Also booked our suprise summer holiday so feeling rather smug, happy and broke (yet again hahaha)  - hope you lovely ladies have a lovely weekend x


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh thanks sheila you've been a tower of strenght   thanks again! i dont know what i would have done without sounding off on hear i know i have my DH but he's been a typical man through this lol i love christmas and i will love christmas that bit more if santa decieces to give me my mirical     im starting my chrimbo shopping sunday carnt wait   going to start as i now have a few dates so i asked about my 5day transfer as my consultant said it was what i was having so if EC is the 28 hopefully she said they want me to have a 5day ET which will be 5thdec i think? but like she said they ring everyday and take each day as it comes hope it all goes well for me its so neavewrecking   glad to hear your getting all sorted for chrimbo sheila   dont know what date to put my tree up think i will put it up a day before ET   have a lovely weekend all


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs - I would have loved to have gone to blast given the opportunity, but at the time, my clinic only offered 2 day transfer - saying that it's best to get the embryo into a natural environment as soon as possible - now they offer 3 day transfer !!!  The only thing you can do, going through threatment, is take each day as it comes.  Hubbies are useful, but unless they're into moisturising and exfoliating, they're very unlikely to share their emotions with you.... and although 'supportive' their switch quickly flicks to the 'off position' when we want to discuss treatment and how we feel - or am I just being unfair on my hubby!! 

Something else for you lovely ladies approaching EC to consider - I bought a relaxation cd, especially for fertility treatment it's by Zita West - the relaxation music was nice, but you're taken through 'visualisations' imagining your embryo(s) burying themselves in, growing and essentially merging with your body.... it gave me a very strong, very positive focus, and I'd lie in a warm bath, and rub my tummy, and talked to 'Tictac' constantly.  
If you have EC on 28th, you could be looking at ET as early as 3rd December....I was a wreck the following day making that call to find out how many of my 4 eggs had fertilised, I suppose it's more stressful going through that every day checking the progress of your embryo's but on the plus side, the further on they are, the better their chances of continuing on their little journies.

Christmas is a lovely time of year these days, before our little miracle came along, it was just a painful reminder of what was missing from our lives - I'm hoping and   soo much that there are lots of miracles happening and   comes early with some very very special pressies.

Hope you ladies all have lovely weekends, we've a busy day ahead - 2 parties, crikey our little miracle has a good social life   

 to everyone
Sheila


----------



## blossom27 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello all, 
We start our ivf on the second day of my period, which hopefully should be next Saturday, I'm not exactly sure what will happen on that day, apart from i will receive some medications injections, i did write the same down,  she told me i will be on one kind of injections for around 6 days, then she wrote down a retrieval date for around 14th December..  New to this site and all the formality's of the wording etc, nice to be able to talk to others going through the same xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello Sheila i hope given the opportunity that i get to have my 5 day ET but I'm deffo going to take each day as it comes as Ive realised now even after they do EC everything is a waiting and   game for us so scary just   and hope all goes well been out tonight for a meal with another couple we know was nice as i didn't think of (IVF) for a couple of hours! and hopefully this weekend will have given my 8 follices time to grow or even get more by Monday   whatever the outcome I'll listen to them as they know best!
ha ha hubby's are useful and useless mine deffo not into his emotions keeps everything bottled up does my head in  
I'm in town tomorrow starting my chrimbo shopping so might see if i can find a relaxation CD Ive heared of Zita west people have mixed feeling so Ive heared?! the day after EC and ET i will be resting just for the day abit of me time he he its all starting to feel even more real now   sometimes i go off in my own little world DH doesn't understand   and just think of my little Bella the blast Ive already name her aswell think I'm going crazy lol well best come off here bed soon and I'll keep rambling on.

hope everyone enjoys the rest of your weekend    
Hi blossom27 welcome


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning all!!


Hope you've had a nice weekend Xmas shopping. i went shopping Saturday too but just ended up buying myself, think i missed the point!! On a different note i was so tired i was in bed by 7.30pm Saturday night and that is most definitely a side effect of the injections!!

AFM - Went for my scan Friday (day 7) and i showed 7 follicles on each side and each one was about 13mm so lady was very happy and gave me a cetrotide injection (to stop me ovulating) and then Ive had to inject Sat sun and Monday morning instead of in the evening. Am back in today at 11.30am for scan and am hoping they will confirm date of EC, should be Wednesday they think though. Hugs isn't it bizarre how our cycles have aligned??!! Has been a bit tricky with work as theres normally 3 of us in our office but there only me and another lady today and I'm having to skip off out for 2 hours (journeytime to clinic included ) and leave her by herself but it cant be helped.

Blossom27  - Hi ya and welcome, it sounds like you'll be doing a short protocol like Ive done, I'm only on my 8th day of injections and should be having egg collection (EC) Wednesday fingers crossed.

Sheila - i completely agree with hugs you've been a tower of strength and have a wealth of knowledge that you've kindly shared with us also!

Hugs good luck for your scan today and hopefully we'll both have good news later xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alexandra and Hugs, I hope that todays scans have gone ok for you both and your follies are growing to absolute perfection... fabulous that you are cycling in sync.
  
Blossom, welcome hun, you're in very good company here - the ladies are lovely - and don;t worry about the jargon, anything you're not sure about, just shout up.  

We've had a fab weekend, and we've been partied out - quite literally, 2 in one day - I was knackered and missed I'm a celebrity!!!

Please keep us posted on your scans - ooohhh it's getting very exciting 
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening all   just wanted to update now my computer is on he he i hope everyone is well and good? and had a lovely weekend?  

Well been for my scan i have 6 follices on one side and 7 follices on the other side so the weekend must have payed off coz i now have 13 great sized ones  so excited to say the least that I'm going in for EC on Wednesday morning its all book   so thrilled and scared mixed emotions at the moment think I'm in Danielle world aswell!! lol 
Ive got some more medication from the clinic. I had to do one last busereslin at tea time than i have a pregnyl shot to do at 8.45 tonight than i also have some utrogestan capsules to pop you know where every night 3 of them sounds very lady like. ha ha i have 5 boxes of these so I'm right in guessing Sheila, that i do these everynight? coz the nurse didn't say! my god i carnt believe its happing     looking at ET sat, or Mon  

Sheila, Alexandra and everyone else hope your all doing good? Alexandra how did you get on Hun?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ohhh hugs, how jealous am I of those bum bullets hahahahaha
I 'took my medication' in the front bum hahahha - after my last wee of the night, and went to bed with a sanitary towel.....it wasn't quite soo messy - but OMG the symptoms were immediate..... because we had gone away directly from the clinic,  I took my bra off to have a shower and honestly my boobs knacked..... hubby literally had to hold my boobs up while I washed hahahah.

When you go in for EC though, please don't do what I did !!! Being soo used to stripping off my bottom half, jumping on the bed and getting into position!  I did this without thinking at EC, boy oh boy did I feel a right plank when the nurse asked me to take a seat first so that the necessary paperwork could be done - thats the first time I blushed hahahaha

Hope everyone is feeling fab 
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Ha ha ha Sheila you made me laugh   its nice to know you have experience so if i need to ask a question i feel at ease as the nurse wasn't so direction on how to take them and how long for barring in mind i have five boxes 3 a night oh joy thanks for the tip at least i know to wear a sanitary towel aswell wish my clinic was a little more helpful feels like they get you in tell you than pat you on the back and off you go!! just done my pregnyl shot wasn't to bad needle free night tomorrow   do you know what this pregnyl shot does? oh and I'm looking forward to the side effects of these little bullets   just reading the leaflets as we speak! thanks again Sheila


----------



## blossom27 (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL sheila .. thats so funny ( movie style ) i bet you were mortified 

Good luck


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Argh my pleasure hugs - 3 a night - flippen heck   - I only had 1 to contend with !!!  Glad you feel able to ask questions hun, only too happy to help with anything I can.
Its hard when you feel like a part on a conveyor belt going throught treatment, sometimes you don't get a chance to ask questions, or you feel you're badgering staff if you do ask questions.... the pregnyl shot effectively stops any further stimulation of your follicles, which in turn prepares your body to allow them to be 'popped' at EC - thats a great number of follicles you have there.... not every follicle may hold an egg, but then again some follicles may contain more than one egg.
Enjoy your first drug free day tomorrow.... I was sooo looking forward to a lie in on my 1 drug free day (I was on long protocol) and hubby booked his car into the garage at 8.00 - so muggins here didn't even get a lie in.
Got everything crossed for you and Alexandra - getting soo close to EC now - Rosie and Blossom, I hope you're doing ok - sending hugs to everyone.
Sheila


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hahaha Blossom, I wished the ground could have opened up there and then - I felt a right tatie !!!


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning all,

Hugs thats great news! Sounds like you've got a bit more medication than me to take though! 3 a night!! Wowsers lol.

I was at the clinic Friday then and had 7 follicles each side at 133mm (cant remember if i updated that before, i think i did though) which we were very happy about. Went back yesterday and lo and behold i had 27!!! Yes 27!! Have overstimulated and i thought "well i could of told you that!" my belly looks like I'm about 5 months pregnant and its solid. I'm booked in for EC tommorrow at 9am and for ET Monday 05/12/11 so fingers crossed all goes well. At the moment i feel fine but my Dr said if was poorly when they do the EC they may have to abandon treatment and freeze the eggs so Ive everything crossed that this isn't the case. Dam follicles growing so much!!!

Had to take buserelin last night at 11pm and have got a lovely injection and medication free day today! Tomorrow just got metranidazole x 2 to take before EC and 2 afterwards and 1 voltarol (to be inserted rectally sob sob lol). I agree my clinic is very tell you what to do and then get on with it. I'm really nervous about EC and i asked the Dr if it will hurt and said "yes" i said oh but i Will be sedated wont i and her reply was "yes but it'll still hurt" Oh OK then cheers!!!!

Sheila glad to hear you had a good weekend - any other tips about EC and can you please tell me it doesn't hurt!!?

xxxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning ladies,

Alexandra thats excellent news EC tomorrow      and 27!!! WOW they.ve grown over weekend   bless you i feel for you if your bloated, i have not suffered at all with belatedness which i told the nurse yesterday and she was surprised as i had 13 good size ones  she said i must be the lucky one! your in 15 Min's after me I'm actually the same as you I'm crapping meself i dint care how they do it as long as I'm asleep..  i thought when they put you under you don't feel ant thing?
I'm also hoping for ET on the 5th aswell, but all depends could be this sat! (v.scary) hope and     we both have some juicy eggs  

Sheila thanks so much for all your help with my questions you put my mind at rest last night as i was stressing thinking am i on 3 of the front bum poppers! ha ha ha 
i went over my paper work and yes I'm on 3 which is 600mg capsules yikkkeesss  

well Ive got a busy day going shopping with friends make sure i have everything in, than catch up with my 2 good friends   also got my mum dropping by later to wish me luck! than Ive got university tonight   will not be able to concentrate but on the plus side no injections yay! 

hello to blossom hope your doing alright?  

hope everyone has a good day will pop in later this evening


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Hugs are you being put to sleep then? I'm only being sedated and i wish to god they'd just put me to sleep i am such a wimp am reading lots on line about people being in pain after the egg collection and getting myself all scared!!!

Need to calm myself down and relax i think but I'm back at work Thursday and scared I'm going to be in lots of pain!

xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wowsers, 27 Alexandra!!!.... I had 16 follies and I felt like a demolition ball, hugely bloated and felt like concrete !!!!  Please please please drink loads of water.... that'll offset the worst symptoms of OHSS - and I hope soo much that you don't have to have your eggs frozen and that you and Hugs can sail through EC.

HHmmmnn EC - I wish I could tell you lovely ladies that it didn't hurt, but everyone has a different pain threshold anyway....your clinic may advise you to take painkillers before your appointment, but ladies: PLEASE ASK YOUR CLINIC - as the policy may be different at your particular clinic.  Yes you will be given pain relief and sedation drugs - but in all honesty, yes the drugs were great. But I had a wee complication, one of my ovaries was too high up to reach - but they did try, OMG did they try!!!!  And rather than going into a restful sedated sleep - I passed out with the pain! But while they were accessing my 'normally placed' ovary, I would say it was uncomfortable rather than painful.  Just a wee bit more uncomfortable than a smear or HSG (if anyone has had that done).

You'll be left to relax afterwards, tea and toast and you'll be on your way - I would pack some sanitary towels, as you may bleed, depending on how 'thorough' the ec procedure is!

Because of my high ovary, I was advised that next time I went for EC, I'd have to be admitted to hospital for it to be done under General Anesthetic - so as you can image, I was walking round like John Wayne for a few days.... I remember jokingly posting on the NE's thread about going in for ET and not being unable to sit down in the waiting room hahahaha - and funnily enough another FF lady recognised me (and reposted) as she commented to her hubby about that poor lady can bearly walk!!!

You'll be fine - honestly xx
Sheila


----------



## blossom27 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Girls

*Alexandra* - WOW 27!!  Good luck ,

All is OK with me apart from my husband moaning about the time he needs off work on the run up to Xmas, Ive told him he will need to take just one hour with me on the start of the meds ( he said he Cant be there, ) so then i said OK, what about my test appointments ( he said he cant) I said alright but defo around the 14th for the EC and around the 17th or 18th for the transfer ( he said you can wait for me after the EC and i will pick you up ... seriously i left the conversation blank and walked out the room quietly .. ( although he said he will manage his sperm sample - which Ive told him i dont want him doing it at home this time with the 20 min drive away to deliver, he must have it same time as my egg collection, so he will be there anyways ... duhhhh

i understand that he cant be with me every step of the way, but i sort of hoped he would be.. Hes even told me he wont be taking part in the injections as hes scared of needles.

I can manage him not there for all the scans tests during the injections and that.. but i feel a bit upset at him saying he wont be there for egg collection, BUT PICK ME UP AFTER  - maybe he will change his mind closer to the time,

Other than that I'm great ...


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Blossom, he will probably need to be there for ec, as the clinic may require him to provide a fresh sample on the day, plus, your clinic will more than likely insist that you have someone with you - not least for moral support - but to make sure you get home safely.  There is also legal paperwork to go through and complete before your clinic will do the embryo transfer anyway ....shame on him for being less then totally supportive.  You need his support now more than ever going through treatment, even if it's just a hug, a cup of tea or literally holding your hand.... I think you're wonderful just walking out calmly, I think I'd have battered my hubby with the nearest heaviest object !!! 

I have to give my hubby his due, he was there for every scan that his shifts allowed. I allowed him to sweve the injection lesson as I knew he'd be as much use as a chocolate teapot!  I think he felt guilty as, because he faints at the mere sight of a needle - but seeing the emotional torture I put myself through every day doing my injections myself (yes I'm a complete need phobe too) he was mister reliable....even drove us to our hotel in York after ET....and he NEVER does the driving hahaha !

I really hope that your hubby can be there for you when you need him the most - EC & ET, crikey if you were making a baby naturally, erm he'd need to be there right ??! 
But we're here for you every day, every step of the way.... we're doing this together ladies.

Sheila - feeling smug n happy, just returned to blood donors after a 4 year absence (icsi, pregnancy, childbirth, tattoo!)


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Sheila id love to say you've set my mind at rest but you haven't lol. only joking, you have a little bit. I had to have a HSG and i thought it was awful, i was in tears afterwards. My clinic seem a bit more quick in and out. I'm determined to stay as relaxed as possible though and will demand a cup of tea afterwards!!
Ive been drinking 2 litres of water a day anyway but will be trying to up that today i think, Ive almost had 2 litres already anyway. I don't feel too swollen today, maybe I'm just getting used to it!

Blossom, my sympathies for the unsympathetic husband. Men can be funny during ivf, i felt mine wasn't at first but once it all got going he stepped up and got more involved. It can be tricky getting them involved but th most important thing is for you not to stress so try and stay relaxed throughout the treatment (easier said than done i know!)

xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

hey all just a quick one before i go out to uni in this awful weather   
Alexandra as far as I'm aware I'm being put to sleep went through all my notes last night of what you can and cant do not to eat after 12 tonight pop the front bum bullets...lol   I'm booked in for 8.45 so have a large 600mg of buropen to take at 7.45 in morning yikkesss getting scary now I'm a total wimp aswell Alexandra so your not alone there don't think i will be able to sleep tonight i look like a   today think its all catching up with me! i hope you don't feel a thing Hun you'll be in my thoughts   sending loads of     

Blossom27 Hi there sorry to hear your hubby is like that but i totally understand mine hasn't been to any of my appointments due to work.etc he came to the introduction evening than he'll be present tomorrow at EC wish mine was a little more supportive aswell, as every time Ive been to pick meds up or been for scans had to do it all my self   than when you see couples sat next to you aw i think wish mine was there holding my hand but when we go tomorrow maybe it might hit home than what us women have to go through!! hopefully..lol 
i agree with Sheila and Alexandra not to stress out over it coz that could be more harmful to you Hun! anyway best pop off try and drop by later speak soon ladies  
wishing and     all goes well for us Alexandra


----------



## blossom27 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you for the replys,
Im hoping he will step up, theres time yet till the egg collection and maybe once he sees me going through my part with the meds he will step up,
the EC and ET is most important and i just pray he will .. as you say he will have to anyways for the paper work and also for his sample. 
I do belive some men are more visual creatures than thoughtful ones like us women, who we like to plan everything , wheres his attitude is a bit more as it comes.

Thanks for listening xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Arh Blossom, we're here for for you for any support we can offer - even if you just need to have a moan.

Anexandra and Hugs - I hope you're able to sleep tonight for the nervous excitement....just think girls, even if you do find EC painful thats a good sign that the staff are doing all they can to retrieve as many eggs as they can find.... and fingers crossed everything will be worth it in a couple of weeks time.  I have literally got everything crossed for you ......just rest up and take it easy afterwards....and keep the pain relief topped up.

Keep us posted on how you get on....just when you're up to it....       
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

just a quick update from me had EC this morning got 8 eggs   over the moon just     that my babies grow grow grow, wont hear from the clinic till Friday   on how my ikkle Bella is and when ET is      Alexandra i hope all went smooth Hun and you got some juicy eggs. going to relax all evening so will update properly tomorrow. hi to Sheila and blossom


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs thats great news my lovely.... 8 eggs - great news my luv..... 
am hoping that there are lots of jiggying going on  tonight xxxx

Hope you cycle buddy Alexandra is doing ok too...

as well as Blossom & Rosie - sending hugs and best wishes to you all 
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning All,

Congratulations hugs 8 eggs!!! Thats brilliant news. How did you find the EC? We were very lucky and managed to get 15 eggs. Am now waiting for the phone call from the clinic to let us know how many fertilised overnight so its fingers crossed. Barely slept a wink last night and could do with it as i look awful today and i feel it too!!!

I thought the EC was awful, I'm not going to lie i was in an immense amount of pain and was actually crying through the pain. The Dr asked me if i wanted to stop a moment but i just wanted it over and done with so battled on. Went home and just slept with a hot water bottle on my belly which i wish id brought to work today as very sore and tender!!

Hugs i bet you cant wait to hear how your 8 have got on! We were very relieved also as my husbands sperm seems to have a mind of its own and can very from 11 million to 39 million but he got 29 million yesterday with motility of 80% so we were very lucky.

Hi to blossom and thanks Sheila again for all your kind words and support. At least i was prepared for a painful EC lol!!

xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Alexandra - sending huge hugs, but 15 eggies - wow, thats a great number, I hope you're phone call with the clinic goes well today hun, god I remember that day like it was yesterday (for all the wrong reasons!)- just remember you two lovely ladies, it's quality over quantity - hope today and tomorrow brings fabulous news xxxx

Hello to Blossom and Rosie xxx
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning ladies,
Alexandra thats brilliant Hun WOW 15 eggs i hope the clinic ring with some excellent news well done Hun  
Hey everyone else hope your all doing good whatever stage your at hi and thanks   Sheila!!
well as you know EC was yesterday well i thought i was getting put under how wrong was i? i was told it was going to be sedation than i was crapping got all ready in position than she put the first drug in which made me feel dizzy my heart beat was 150 WOW at one point they was telling me to claim down as i was caccy cardiac than the sleepy drug went in i was aware of everything and i could feel everything   but it was all for the good! when i was aware of my were abouts i was crying my partner was panicing as he didn't understand why i was   i didn't even know myself, one of the Senior nurses came to my bedside with a antibiotic drip as she said she does this for all her ladies who have fluid down there. do you know Sheila why she did this??
Alexandra i feel for you Hun going to work, as I'm still sore and very tender   cant wait for that phone call tomorrow just   my ikkle Bella is growing strong got to stay  

hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugs, wow a heartbeat of 150 you were nervous!!

We got the call from the clinic and 8 have fertilised!!!! AM SO SO HAPPY!!!! Yet at the same time i know theres a long way to go. They divided the 15 up into 2 groups of 8 and 7 and did icsi with the 8 and ivf with the 7. Out of the icsi 8 only 5 were mature enough to be injected and 3 of them fertilised and of the 7 ivf 5 of them had fertilised when they checked them this morning.

They would still like to go to blastocyst stage which will mean ET on Monday at 2.30pm but they are going to ring me 8am on Saturday after they've checked them again and if they need me to go in i will have the ET Saturday instead. Fingers crossed for Monday, not least because me and DH are both at work Saturday!!!

My hands were shaking when i got the phone call, god this whole ivf plays with your emotions doesn't it!?

Hello to Sheila and blossom, Sheila i bet it brings back memories doesn't it!

xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi ya Hun wow thats great news Alexandra bet your over the moon   so happy for you   your definitely right this whole (IVF) does play with your emotions today as been hard for me as no phone call till tomorrow so I'm sat here trying to keep my mind off my babies growing! lol just   for some good news tomorrow!
I'm the same as you Hun i want to go to blastocyst stage which will be Monday but will have to see what they say tomorrow nervous soon as that phone rings tomorrow my heart beat will be doing 150 again!! ha ha ha 
well hope all works out for us Hun you should be proud of yourself for going through this stay   big   Danielle


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugs, yes id felt quite calm this morning but my phone rang whilst i was on a call at work so i couldn't answer and i had to call the clinic back and i sat down in an empty office at work and suddenly realised my hands were shaking and my heart was pounding at what they were going to say. I'm sure you will have brilliant news though! We wont hear back til Saturday morning now and i felt like saying "please look after our little embryos!" isn't it odd how attached you can get to a little bunch of cells!

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh girls thats great news all round, sorry hugs, I've not come across the fluid down below and antibiotic drips hun.  
Ehh those phone calls bring it all back - unfortunately it's stress and worry from here on in.  But yes, as soon as soon as those embies are confirmed, we do nothing but fret.... it's all practice for being a Mammy hahaha

Believe me, EC may be painful and uncomfortable, but ET is fabulous... you get to meet your gorgeous little one(s), and if you're lcuky, some clinics actually give you a photo!  Then the fretting just hits overdrive once you're PUPO - pregnant until proven otherwise .

Blossom, hope your ok, and Rosie - sending hugs and hoping you're ok too x
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning All hope your all doing good whatever stage your all at  
well after a long night of worrying and not getting much sleep thinking about my eggs i had the phone call this morning and out of 8 eggs 7 have fertilized   so happy with this tears of joy when i got off the phone! she explained that there all at 2 and 4 cells which she said is good and theres a grade of 1 to 4 and 3 of them are at grade 3   don't understand all this properly..lol but if i don't hear by them in morning then ET is on for Monday, which is what we wanted our 5 day Bella the blast   just   now! 
or Sheila just read your post hope i get a photo that would be fab! hope you alright? Alexandra hows you Hun any more news from your clinic? Blossom hows you Hun? Rosie hows you Hun? 

well i best get ready now going out with my 2 good friends for a catch up got to update them on everything! he he 
hope you all have a lovely day   Danielle


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Yay Danielle - great news hun   - hope you're keeping sane too Alexandra   
I didnt ask what grade my embryo was as I was feeling very down with just managing the one !  Our embryologist commented that ours was a 'lazy' one as it was still only 2 cells whereas she'd have expected 3 or 4!! - but she connected the microscope to a large screen so that we could see 'our baby' - my heart melted and I instantly fell in love with our little Tictac. Two perfect cells lying side by side, but she did comment that is was a good quality egg, as there was no defragmentation (when part of the cells come away).  
Looking back ET was THE highlight of the whole fertility process, no drugs, no pain, and this overwhelming nurturing knowing that that tiny embryo could end up growing and developing inside you.
I could cry looking back at this part of our journey - still uncomfortable from EC,  everything that had gone on before was just a memory when I saw those cells, and fell in love with my embryo.  I just wanted to lie under a duvet for the next 2 weeks and block out the rest of the world...just me and my baby - and daddy !!


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Aww thats made me feel all warm and cosy inside Sheila! I'm really looking forward to my ET now! I'm sure all the rest of the treatment will fade to a distant memory after that. I'm so pleased it all worked out for you, it really does sound like your little tictac has changed your life in the best possible way!!

Hugs - that is amazing news !!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I bet you were so nervous when you got the call, i know i was. 7 out of 8 fertilised is brilliant and especially that they're all such good quality. You sound exactly the same as me, I'm waiting for a phone call tommorrow and its a possibility they'd do ET tommorrow but hopefully it will be Monday afternoon. Should get a call at 8am in the morning but if we dont then its Monday for  a blastocyst!!

Im feeling really odd today, i havent stopped eating since i ahd the ec and i wonder if its down to the lovely progesteron pessaries im having and also the hormaone patches im having to wear. Have argued with a man on the phone today and when i hung up my colleague was laughing and said "er do you think those hormone patches have kicked in!?" (she knows all about the ivf). Have been a bit snappy me thinks!!

Fingers crossed we both get we want!

xxxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening ladies,
Sheila thats so lovely Hun to read   i love reading nice things i believe that was meant to be FATE! maybe! love reading success stories off people on here makes me well up   I'm feeling a tad emotional today maybe its the lovely pessaries not sure but its tears of joy so all good spent the afternoon with good friends updating them on our progress we all had a group hug and a tear was shed   
hope everyone has a nice weekend and   for us Alexandra that we get out blast!! takecare everyone will update tomorrow if any news! hoping to get my tree up this weekend while i can   speak soon stay   all


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Praying that those gorgeous little miracles in the making all grow big and strong ready to meet their Mammies - soo hoping that the great news continues.... sending best wishes
Sheila 

As well as a big hello and luvies to Rosie & Blossom xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

hey Sheila just a couple of quick questions for you hoping you can answer them for me? after EC how many days are you usually bloated for my tummy is still bloated not sore down below anymore but my tummy is tender, also while Ive been eating toffees tonight off my friends it seems abit of my tooth has come away   is it OK to get dental treatment while in the process of (IVF) will have to ring dentist tomorrow hopefully get in before Monday oh just what i didn't want! bloody typical! thanks for those kind words


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

OOOhhh Danielle, ouch for the dental work, but it'd be best to get it done before ET...as you have to be ultra careful when you're pregnant (especially in the first few weeks and months) .... I would ring your clinic for their advice on the type of dental treatment and procedures you can have done.

Bloatedness could well carry on for a few days yet my lovely, I was still quite tender and bloated while we were away - up to 4 days post ET -  so I'd say it should settle within a week.
  
Hope you can get sorted, let us know how you get on xx

Hope you all have a lovely weekend 
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

ooohh i no i hate dentists aswell hoping once I'm up in morning i can get an appointment as i might have to explain the (IVF) and hope i get in think they might do a filling but better to get it done over weekend coz if ET is on Monday i want it done before than, I'll be in a right dilemma if the clinic ring tomorrow for ET.. oh dear mot what i wanted just my luck!! lol thanks for all the support and advice you,ve been a diamond


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hope you get you teeth done tomorrow, and your baby(ies) get sorted on Monday - hope you and Alexandra can relax a wee bit over the weekend.

Hugs to everyone 
Sheila xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ouch hugs what a tricky time to need the dentist!! Have you heard off your clinic yet? Mine said they would call me at 8am today if we needed to go in and have them transferred today but its half 8 now so this must mean we're going to blast on Monday! They said they'll ring me at 9.30am and update me on how the little embies are doing. I didn't speak to them at all yesterday and felt a bit bereft not knowing! 

On another note have been having some very bizarre mood swings and also dreams which i can only put down to the pessaries (cyclogest twice daily) or hormone patch I'm wearing. I woke up crying this morning and id had a bad dream that my cat had died!!

Sounds like you had a nice and much needed day with your friends hugs, Ive got my friend round tonight for a big catch up and a decaf tea or two lol.

Hope you're having a nice weekend Sheila.

Oh yes also re the bloating, i expected to be bloated for a fair while longer but i haven't got any pain post EC now and i weighed myself this morning and lost a couple of pounds in the last few days which i imagine means the follicles are emptying of fluid now. Id put on about 5 pounds during the stimms, bloating etc  so i assume its now going down which I'm glad about. Was dreading somebody asking me if i was pregnant because i was so bloated!

xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning Ladies,
thanks so much Sheila i have finally got my self an emergency dentist appointment at 2.20 today hopefully get it sorted before Monday as i might have to explain the IVF to them just think it needs filling oh god i hate dentists crapping now..lol 
well looks like were both having our 5 day blasts Alexandra OMG carnt wait so excited but abit worried as i haven't heared anything so don't have a clue how my babies are getting on? in the same boat as you but to be far if there was a problem they would of rung us both this morning i was awake waiting just in case ekkk glad it is Monday tho  
about the mood swings these little lovely pessaries I'm on 3 of the buggers are changing my mood also, i bit my DHs head off last night oops felt really ratty so took myself off to bed! had a headache too! 
well best get ready enjoy your day ladies speak later Danielle


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening all just a quick one as I'm going to attempt my tree!! hope everyone is good and enjoying there weekend? went to my appointment dentist was lovely explained i needed treatment this weekend as i have ET on Monday   they was fine so Ive had a filling just so glad its done one less thing to think about in the 2ww. speak to you all soon Danielle


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey girls   
just a quick update as I'm back from ET all went well all my 7eggs had gone to blast stage but the one they put back was an enhanced blast got to see it on the screen was very magical   will catch up tomorrow with everyone.  
Alexandra how did ET go Hun?  
Blossom how you getting on Hun?  
Sheila hows you did you have a nice weekend?  
speak soon Danielle


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle, great news hun, having you given your little one a nickname? 

Alexandra, hope things have gone well for you today too - you two ladies and you beautiful embies have been in my thoughts today.

Rosie & Blossom, hope you're both doing fine.

We have had a lovely weekend, and look forward to opening our Peppa Pig advent calendar each morning hahaha


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello ladies hope you are all well! Hugs that's great news, how are you feeling?

Well our ET was lovely and it was a lovely sign that our song (the one we danced to at our wedding) came on and was playing on the iPod as the embryos were put back in. We had 2 put back in as ours hadn't quite made it to blastocyst and unfortunately when I called the clinic this morning they'd stopped growing and we havent any to freeze. Do literally feel like we've put all our eggs in 1 basket! Still we've had 2 grade twos put back so all we can do is hope and pray now. Thanks for your kind thoughts Sheila!! Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alexandra - I know only too well the nerves you'll be feeling - just remember kidda, you only need one   
Wishing you and Danielle all the very very best - the 2 week wait OMG I wouldnt wish it on anyone - you're both in my thoughts and   
Rosie & Blossom how are you lovely ladies doing?
Hugs all round
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

evening ladies  
well been at university had a 3 an a half hour lecture   glad to be home now in my pj's  
Alexandra thats fab news hun 2 embies on board well done stay   like sheila said it only takes one and i hope we will get our Christmas miracle   for us both hun sorry to hear you didn't have any frosties to freeze but stay  
I'm feeling fine thanks very emotional at times but putting that down to the lovely pessaries..lol just taking every day at a time this 2ww is bad and I'm trying to keep my mind on other things  

Sheila hope your doing alright is your little one enjoying her choccys every morning aw bless bet she cant wait for Christmas! yes i have a nick name Bella the blast   don't have a picture but have the memory of her on the screen was really lovely and Alexandra yours sounds like a special few minutes,how nice to have the same song to the one you both danced to  

Blossom and Rosie hows you two getting on wishing you all the luck at your hos app Rosie big


----------



## Marky123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

I'm totally new to this...)). We're starting ICSI in January'12 and my first injection is prostap. Is there any side effects? How bad is to inject yourself cos I've got really bad needle phobia..(. I'm really scared but excited in the same time. Thank you very much for any advice/info you can give me...)) x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Marky, welcome to our lovely little group of ladies.... I didn't have Prostrap, but the liklihood is that your symptoms will be similar to other medications used so you could come across tiredness, irritability, mood swings, dizzyness, forgetfulness, headaches..... sounds awful but just remember that the side effects are because the drugs are working, and these effects usually subside once you begin the stimulation process.

I'm a complete and utter needle phobe too - and that is the one part of the treatment that I 'struggled' with - you can always ask your clinic to provide you with an auto injector.... most clinics only provide this if they are specifically asked.
One NE FF lady gave me her 'spare' but my syringes were too big for the mechanism to work.... it's definitely worth asking - shy bairns get nowt!!!

Best of luck - and remember we're here for you every step of the way, anything you need, just shout.

Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello Marky123 and welcome, this forum is wonderful so much advice support and tips the women that Ive meet on here are really helpful and lovely and have also kept me sane during my rollercoaster journey!!

I started my ivf journey a few months ago have had ups and downs one massive bit of advice i will say is to take each day at a time! I'm now in my two week wait and its killing me i test on the 20th which feels like ages away   just praying for a BFP

I wish you all the luck starting your ICSI journey and anything you need to ask just (shout) i didn't do prostap injections i did buserelin for down regging and merional for stimming my follices, but don't panic about injections your nurse will show you what you need to do give you all the correct information!  

takecare stay


----------



## Marky123 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheila and Hugs,

Thank you very much for your replies..  I have received big box of drugs which scared me..  I suppose to start with only one injection of prostap on my first day of period and then call clinic to arrange appointment. They only showed me how to inject this fist one (needle is much bigger...  and then the rest they'll explain when I see them next time. I've seen this auto injector on leaflet included in the box and seemed easy to use it.  So I will definately ask for one and hopefully they'll give me one...  
Good luck on the 20th,   and thank you again.

Marketa


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

ha ha bless ya i remember the day i went to the clinic and picked me massive bag of drugs needles etc, and she said right Danielle Ive got one made up for you and your going to do it before you go!! the   on my face the nurse and my partner sat there waiting for me to get it over with..i pulled some fat on my tummy and went in within seconds it was over and i was glad i did it there, as when i get home i would of chickened out! ha ha you'll be fine tell them all your worries and I'm sure she will help in anyway thats what they are there for Hun. good luck and stay


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I started my injections on sunday......i was soooo scared....but it didn't hurt......i've had 4 now


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Well done Popsickles, hows it going for you - best wishes to all you lovely ladies embarking on a nerve wracking but very exciting time ahead.

Sheila


----------



## popsickles1 (Jun 13, 2011)

its going ok.....but it is very very nerve wracking


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey everyone   how you all keeping good i hope? Ive been in town today bit of light shopping driving myself crazy thinking to much into things this 2ww is killing me!  
all i seem to want to do and i do do is sleep i could go to bed now..lol i slept from 11 last night till 10 today and could have a nap now  

Popsickles well done hun thats great news   big  

Blossom, Alexandra, Rosie and sheila hows you all?


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello everybody
It's nice to see our little thread is getting busier! Welcome to the newbies, I agree with hugs you couldn't have found a better place for support and advice. Sheila especially has been so so helpful at answering all my questions!

Well hugs this 2 ww is really dragging! I haven't been paying too much attention to any symptoms as they will probably all just be from the pessaries, I've definitely (I think dh would agree!) been more grumpy and emotional. Cried at love actually earlier and also the Ellen degeneres show! Downloaded a countdown app to my iPod and it's 10 days 9 hours til test time!! 

Babydust for everybody! Xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alexandra, wait til you get into the second week ! You'll be knicker checking and googling early signs of symptoms and sending yourself completely do-lally - but we're here to support you all the way through xxx

Best wishes to all you lovely ladies 
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening ladies just a me post feeling abit low today haven't seen DH properly hes been working lates and is still at work now till whatever time, we had words last night as i feel abit like I'm left on the shelf just abit erm like work,family etc comes before me so all the time I'm at home I'm by myself and my mind is thinking all sorts about this 2ww!! 
i don't feel positive i feel really sad at the min   like i need a good film  to cry to, think I'm having like that dull achey feeling like AF symptoms  

i really am panicing now I'm hoping AF goes well away for a long time yet!!    sorry for the rant.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ohhhh Danielle hunnie, I felt like that too as my hubby was (and still is) a shift worker - so I often felt 'alone' - I spent the time relaxing with a film, or a warm bubble bath and 'bonded' with Tictac.  I prayed for an implantation bleed, but it never came.  At the beginning of my second week I had cramp pains, that just got worse and worse as the days passed, I was convinced it was all over, so I tested early and got a negative result... I wasnt as bad as I'd expected, as I figured I'd done my best and that it just wasn't meant to be.  

Your AF crampy pains may well be little one making himself/herself comfy    
Hope all you lovely ladies are doing ok, we're excited to be having a long awaited NE meet-up / Christmas Party.
Hope you all have a fab weekend.
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Sheila thanks for your wise words means alot   those pains carried on till late last night DH came in at 9pm so took my mind off it did the lovely pessaries than went to bed had a bit of a headache aswell, woke this morning feeling fine no pain up to now..lol 
i hope the dull achey pains was him/her getting comfy time will tell this 2ww is proberly  the worse thing through the journey without a doubt!  

going to get my hair cut and re styled later today so nice chat and cuppa at a mates hairdressers   enjoy your weekend sheila and big thanks again  

Alexandra hope you coping in this 2ww hun?   

Rosie how did the appointment go hun? hope all went good for you  

Popsickles and blossom hows you both doing?


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello hugs,

I know exactly what you mean, me and dh had pretty much exactly the same row last night! And I did something stupid just and did a test that came back negative. Which isn't surprising considering I'm only 6 days post transfer and it's 8.45pm and I've had about 3 litres of water today but still..... I met my friend today who's having ivf and she should be testing this coming Thursday and she text me a little bit ago to say she had tested and got a positive! Am so happy for her and it made me think! Wish I hadn't done the dam test now!!!!

Right am just going to ignore that result and get on with the rest of this 2ww. Hope everybody ok xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Danielle and Alexandra, my    goes out to you being on your 2ww - the nearest I got to official test date the more   I went - I hope your visit to the hairdressers helped   
Alexandra, I know only too well how hard it is when you've pregnancy tests in the house - but oh hunnie, try not to do any more until the day before your official test date as the pessaries will give you an incorrect result.... the home pregnancy test picks up the pregnancy hormone but 6 days post et is too early my love - save ya money and ya sanity xxx

How is everyones weekends going ? I hope you're all fine xx
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening all  
think my trip to the hairdressers has peeked me up a treat   nice catch up few cuppas was nice and my hair of course..lol 
Alexandra oh no i do feel for you hunni bless ya i haven't done any tests Ive been trying my hardest to keep away from my bedside cabinet were there kept i have a crap one off the clinic and my friend gave me a clear blue one, its passing tho even if it is going slow   keep strong Alexandra  
i know a lovely lady on here and what i don't understand is she had ET today and her OTD is a day after me, i mean whats all that about!! 
I'm waiting for DH our table was booked for 9.30 for some food yum yum I'm staving..aswell! he he 

well enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies catch up tomorrow lots of


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening All hope everyone is well and good? Sheila how's you? did you have a nice weekend?  
Popsickles how's you getting on?   
Blossom how you doin?  
Rosie hi hun i hope your alright?  
Alexandra hey how's you hun? how's the 2ww goin? have you done any more tests and have you had any symtoms? hope you had a lovely weekend hun!  
AFM well finally in my second week yiiiippppeeee knicker watching has kicked in   and ive had dull achey cramp pains on Friday, yesterday and today and now. i hope and   AF is not on her way for another year!   trying to keep away from my tests now eeekkk finding it hard as im douting its happened for me as of the cramps   i hate this hope your coping better than me alexandra!! 
best wishes to all


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugs you sound like you're coping really well! I'm doing ok, still no symptoms other than a few twinges in my belly today.if I'm gonna get a positive I want to knowing now but if it's a negative I don't feel like I'm ready for this journey to be over!

I hope this week goes quick for us both and we both get what we want!

Sheila hope you are well and have had a nice weekend. 

Well I'm going to try and take my mind off everything ivf related this week but it's gonna be hard with so many people asking me about it xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Eveyone,

Alexandra sounds like your coping alright Hun, guess its a case of having too isn't it? so you've had twinges and stuff well thats a positive step Hun i know what you mean i m not ready either for this journey to be over!   for us Hun  
well my update is yesterday while at uni there was a pink ting on my pad only noticeable (TMI) than once home all evening had bad cramps again   and abit of a temp so took myself off to bed at 10:30 couldn't sleep for ages to hot tossing and turning, when i woke this morning went to toilet and i noticed alot of brown discharge on my pad sorry girls to be crude   so i thought OK I'm 8dp/5dt could this be implantation bleed? I'm getting worried as earlier while at my friends i felt shaking and after having a cuppa with biscults was OK, now at home Ive been to toilet again and the brown discharge is going red   I'm freaking out alittle! anybody offer any info or advice to keep me sane? 
thanks all sorry for the rant i hope each and everyone of you are doing alright? big


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

OOOhhh Danielle, brown blood is GOOD hun, it could be 'old' blood or an implantation bleed - and having a bleed in the early stages of pregnancy is a lot more common that not to have any blood at all - I prayed for an implantation bleed but it never came.... just rest up hunnie, the twinges and cramping are all good signs.... if you're shaking, you need to be eating little and often my darlen - just put your feet up and graze !  If you are still bleeding tomorrow, give your clinic a call, they may offer you a scan.  

I know it's soo easy for me to say try not to worry, of course you're going to do exactly that but having a bleed is very very common.... I hope your clinic can put your mind at rest hunnie..... sending you and Alexandra huge hugs.....

How are all you other lovely ladies doing with your treatment.... sending everyone all my best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ooh hugs that's fairly similar to me, I haven't been bleeding noticeably but when I go to the loo and wipe there's definitely brown blood there but only a tiny amount. Hope you're right Sheila and this is old blood, that could mean we've had implantation a few days ago right? 

Hugs hope you haven't been bleeding too much and like Sheila says give your clinic a call if it continues. Are you using pessaries still? I'm a bit confused with the pessaries and having a period etc, I only have about 3 periods naturally a year due to my pcos but presumably if I'm unsuccessful I'll be having a bleed after this as the pessaries are keeping my womb lining thick. I guess if it's not successful then when I stop using the pessaries I'll start to bleed? 

Hope you are well Sheila and to everybody else xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Just a quick update from me, well as you all know 2 days ago i was having a bleed (implantation) well things have changed felt fine last night went to bed woke up at 3:30 with major cramps i woke DH up he was worried about me but i said I'd take some pain killers and come back to bed so i did! woke again at 6ish as i had leaked everywhere this wasn't a little bleed it was my AF soon as i sore the blood i cryed my eyes out   sat up waiting for the clinic to open, spoke to one of the nurses and she even said my AF was way early as OTD wasn't till next Tuesday she told me to take a test Friday morning and ring them with the result!
I'm absolutely devastated words can not describe how I'm feeling Ive cryed and cryed all day I'm still in shock! this is the worse day ever and i had to do a test just to see no surprise it was a BFN


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle I'm hoping soo much that this blood isnt AF, I'm praying you have a haematoma (which is a blood filled bruise) - this happened to one of my lovely broidy ladies, and she bled on and off throughout her entire pregnancy.... I've still got the prayer mat out for you hunnie - sending you massive massive hugs hunnie.  
Sheila xxxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm feeling so negative at the mo Sheila hoping it isn't AF but it is i just know by all the signs   shame i feel so low and alone DH doesn't understand truly were I'm coming from he trys but its me who has to go through this!! well i will do another test on Friday like the clinic said but it wont change i no!!   
thanks for still having the prayer mat out means alot i know theres thousands of ladies that go through this each month, but i never thought it would be me not with a 50% chance i have a few questions for my clinic! what happens next as I'm not sure? any help much appreciated!!


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugs I'm sending you big hugs, it sounds like we've both had a rough day today. As I was 9dp5dt I thought I'd do a first response test as you can do those upto 6 days before a missed period and I got a bfn. Still had brown blood there when I wipe but have also had cramps today and my womb has felt heavy which I'm guessing means af is on the way. I'm exactly the same as you hugs in that I was thinking 50% chance and especially as I had 2 put in I was expecting 1 to stick! I've gone from imagining me and dh having beautiful twins to seeing that dream just disappear. I've been crying all afternoon and then started again when dh got home.

My positive side says that if your clinic are surprised at this turn of events then I wouldn't lose all hope and I would test when they told you to, Friday was it? My positive side also tells me there's a smidgen of a chance I've tested too early but I feel in my heart of hearts that even if I wait til Monday (otd) then I'm still going to get a bfn.

I have so much empathy for people going through this journey. Big hugs and Sheila thanks again you really have been a brilliant support and help during this time. I can't tell you how much it's helped knowing I can come on here and just vent or ask questions and not be judged!! A huge thankyou xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle and Alexandra - my heart really does go out to you two lovely ladies, it really does - I wouldn't wish this journey on anyone.
I tested early and also got a bfn too - so I know how you're feeling, yes I cried and felt empty in every sense of the word.  But once the tears stopped, I just looked back at what we'd gone through during the treatment, and I just thought hell, I tried my best it just wasn't meant to be, and at least we've got another 2 goes.  

I think it didn't feel such a crashing and crushing blow as I had expected it to be for me because we only had the 1 embie, and a lazy so n so at that - so I suppose I didn't really build my hopes up too much.  My hubby made me do another test of the day my clinic told me it'd be ok to do so, I really didn't want a clearblue test to confirm what I already knew both in my heart as well as the previous days test result. 

I wish I could say something or offer pearls of wisdom that'll make things easier at this very worrying and emotional time - sadly it's part and parcel of the whole process.... I'm still hoping and praying that you can have your own miracles, the way I got mine.  

Please test of your otd, you never know, do your clinic offer you a blood test??, this can and does sometimes pick up pregnancy hormones the wee sticks don't - so don't give up all hope just yet.

Danielle, if it does transpire that it wasn't meant to be this time for you, your clinic will arrange a follow up appointment, just to go through what they thought went well, and see if they can pinpoint anything they would do differently next time.  You'll also be given the option to try again straightaway, or see if you would prefer a break - as you know going through treatment is draining bothy physically and emotionally - some couples prefer to have a break.

I feel soo much for you girls, if there is anything I can do for you, or you just want to let rip - go for it, our hubbys are very 'sympathetic', but as you say, they have no idea how we feel, as much as I just wanted a hug and a bit of reassurance, part of me wanted to slap him and shout it's your fault !!

All I can say is, I'm here for you anytime xxxxx
Sending the biggest hugs possible 
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning or should i say afternoon lol well must admit last night i had a few glasses of wine was nearly drunk as i haven't had a drink for such a long time, it didn't make me feel any better listened to music cryed some more my eyes were so swollen and sore! had a lovely bath and put me Jim jams on i spoke to my family yesterday and friends the ones that knew we was on this journey all very supportive   which is lovely but still feel like I'm in it by myself, my DH has been researching why wants answers and i think he thinks it isn't AF and I'm guna stop bleeding but in my heart of hearts i know and i just need to to come to terms with this over the festive period and I'm hopeful that in 2012 I'm going to get my BFP  
a massive thanks to you Sheila you,ve been such a rock and i do think this going to be another BFN tomorrow I'll do the test as the clinic want conformation and Ive got to take a form in, but guess I'll have a follow up appointment in Jan i guess   2012 will be my year!!

Alexandra thanks Hun and I'm sending you big    aswell don't rule out yet that its over for you Hun your OTD isn't until next Monday so theres still hope for you   and the brown spotting is normal so my clinic and all on here say every womens body is different so we all will have different cramps signs etc!! 
i really hope your feeling abit better today Hun stay strong   big


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle, I have been soo worried about you and Alexandra - if there is anything I can do you know I'm here anytime.  I just wish with all my heart this treatment worked for everyone first time.  If your hubby is searching for answers Danielle, write down your questions to take to the clinic with you - sadly, the clinics and the staff there don't always know the answers, and sometimes there is no answer...all I can do is send massive hugs and reiterate that you're all in my thoughts and prayers. xxx

Alexandra, if you have had 2 embies put back, you never know, one might still be hanging on in there - which is very common.... I'll keep the prayer mat out til Monday for you hunnie.

How are our other lovely ladies getting on with treatment? It's very very sad when things don't happen, but it's nice to share the good news too.... just take every part of treatment as a task to overcome.
Thinking of you all, and sending everyone my luv and best wishes
Sheila - wishing I was a fairy godmother with a magic wand xxx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello sheila and dannielle hope you are both ok.,

Just wanted to come on and say good luck for tommorrow and your it'd and going to the clinic. We've got a hpt to do Monday and I'm even dreading making the phone call Monday to advise them of a negative.

Afm not really had any other symptoms my womb still feels heavy and still got brownish discharge but nowt else. Told my mum today as I didn't want her spending her weekend in excited anticipation. She was great and I'm very lucky to have supportive family and friends.

Well I'm in my pyjamas at 8pm for a change, it'll be weird not being so restricted with what I can or can't do, glass of wine if I like and even a cup of coffee woo hoo! Like you Danielle I'll be trying to have s nice time over Xmas and be positive that we will get our bfps next year. I'm nervous about having a drink as I don't want to be in floods of tears drunk and emotional at the Xmas dinner table lol might just stick to water!

Xxxx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wanted to come on quick, did another test today and got a bfn again. No surprises there but it's slowly starting to sink in. I feel so frustrated with a certain "friend" who has had the nerve to berate me for not being a great friend over the last week or so as she has split up with her boyfriend! This is her on off boyfriend she's been with for oh all of 6 months. I just cannot get my breath with some people!!!! She has a son and I feelike screaming why don't you focus on your child for a change instead of "needing" a man in your life ALL the time!! I think shell be getting a very wide berth from me in the future.

Sorry for the rant but had to get it off my chest, just going to meet my friend for lunch who's got a 9 month old and declared last week that they'll be having a second soonish (she's not pregnant yet) I've got no idea what it must be like to be so confident in your progressing ability that you can nonchalantly decide when you'll be having another. It's so bloody easy for some people!!!!!

That really is the end of my rant now. Have a nice Friday everybody, hugs hope today has given you some answers or at least a follow up appointment xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Alexandra - you don't need friends like that!  I'm soo sorry you're still getting a negative result hunnie xxx
How is everyone else doing ?
Luv n hugs
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello Sheila thanks for all your kind words means alot wish you was a fairy godmother with a magic wand! but i knew when i started this journey it was a 50/50 chance it would go each way but guess you start thinking it will be a positive as you put everything in this (IVF) think me and DH need to get back on track and rekindle again  ..lol Christmas is a special time and today i relised  how much the ivf had taken over my life it was sleep eat ivf and now I'm Danielle again got a couple of months to drink, eat whatever cry if i want and me and DH have a laugh again! I'm grateful for my brilliant family and friends there the best and it will be nice to spend time with people i love at Christmas  

Alexandra I'm so sorry you got another bfn I'm still   that come Monday you get your BFP Hun i do feel for you this is an emotional time and to be honest if your friend cant even be there for you when your feeling down! like Sheila said who needs friends like that? really sending you lots of big    and I'm here for you if you want to rant moan whatever! you takecare of yourself and stay positive   

well today i got up and got dressed me dad dragged me out of the house town center, did my test this morning like the clinic said and was a BFN which wasn't a surprise   rang them and told them they said how sorry they was and if i could pop in for 5Min's so after town, i went to the clinic i nearly cryed again as they was saying how sorry they was i had tears in my eyes but i stayed strong they have offered me some counselling so i filled a form out as I'm going to take there offer i feel like it might be good for me i start that in Jan sometime worth a try!!
well had a brief chat said that all the team will get together discuss my case and notes of what could of gone wrong and what they would do better next time, so wait for a follow up appointment in Jan for me and DH to discuss next step, she said I'm looking at Feb   here goes the waiting again........

i feel better that i sort of know when I'm guna be starting again wish it was Jan as i wanted to get bk on the journey again so 2012 FET here we come 
i dont know alot about FET i know i have 5 frozen babies do they thaw them all and because its FET its a 30% chance which my last chance that hasn't worked was 50% my clinic have major strict rule about embryo/blast TF only transferring 1 but this time i have a few questions that need to be answered like about my fluid on my pelvis maybe that was toxic the fluid.. to my blast!
sorry ladies for the big rant 

hope all you other ladies are doing alright?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle, I'm soo sorry hunnie, I was holding out for that first time miracle for you (and Alexandra) - just think of this as a practice run.... I have read on a number of threads that ladies have had 'liquid' drained before or during treatment - I don't know what the liquid is, or what effect it may have on the outcome of your treatment, but it's definitely worth bringing up at your follow up appointment.

It'll do you the world of good to get off the rollercoaster and get back to being you, and spending time with your hubby - and enjoying Christmas.  I think clinics thaw all frosties as not all of them are expected to survive the process. 

At least you have family and friends around you, and of course we'll be here whenever you want to chat 
Luv n hugs 
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wanted to come on and say a quick hello. Hope you are ok Sheila and dannielle also. I must admit I had a glass of wine last night and today I've thought bugger it, I've been so strict with myself for so long that I just let rip and gad pizza for lunch and Chinese for tea! Also had full fat coke-caffeine AND aspartame!! Still getting no af symptoms but have had 3 bfns now and can't wait for Monday to speak to the clinic. I'm not hopeful of getting any answers as ours was a pretty textbook cycle (unlike you Danielle I'm going you get some info/answers from your clinic) but im keen to get started on whatevers next which I'm presuming willbe clomid as dhs sperm has improved so much that the clomid and the iui that we just bypassed because of his issues may be options for us now. Am confused about funding though as we've already had our 1 go of ivf will we still be eligible for clomid on nhs?

Anyway gonna go eat some more junk I think! Xx


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all  

I am about to start my 1st IVF Cycle with ICSI this week after being diagnosed with blocked tubes in Sept 2011 after a lap and dye, and my DP has problems with his sperm.  I am both scared and excited at the same time, but finally my dreams of becoming a family, maybe now about to happen, and I can't wait.  

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening all   hows everyone doing good i hope? Alexandra just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow Hun   Ive got fingers toes and everything else crossed for you  
i have also indulged on pigging out with food chocolate and some wine the past few nights   i cant believe it Christmas a week today scary! Sheila hows you Hun good i hope you all sorted for chrimbo? bet your little one is excited  
Hi popsickles hows things?  
Rosie hope you doing alright Hun?  

Susan2 hello and welcome how exciting starting your journey wish you lots of luck


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks hugs that s really kind. I've still not got af so had a smidgen of hope but after googling to death have discovered that apparently the pessaries I'm on will delay af until I stop taking them so I assume the clinic will tell me to stop taking them tommorrow and I'll have af after that. I just feel like I'm accepting this hasn't worked for me but need closure?

Back to work tommorrow and a bit of normality I think. How have you been feeling hugs? I wouldn't even say I'm having good days and bad days more a good hour then a bad hour! One minute I'm fine then the next I'm on tears and ANYTHING can set me off. This will be down to the pessaries also and possibly as I stopped taking my anti depressants 3 months before treatment. 

Hello to the newbies on here and I wish you all the best of luck on your journey. Sheila hope you are well also. I'll be testing early in morning as dh will leave for work at 5am. Am glad that Ive done 3 tests prior to this as I can't imagine how excited we'd be right now if we hadn't and then the devastating crash of disappointment would have been unbearable. I feel we are at least prepared for it now. These 2 weeks have been torture and I wouldn't wish them on anybody!! Xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Alexandra - I'm sending massive hugs - and welcome to all our lovely new ladies

Wishing you all, all the very very best for your treatments.

After a hectic weekend of parties - the cold fairy is visiting so now that I'm coming down with one, no doubt we'll all be full of snotty snuffles by the time Santa comes....but hey ho - no more work til January x


Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning Peeps  

Alexandra i do feel for you Hun its so hard to accept its all over when all you ever wanted was a little family of your own, i totally understand what you mean about doing the tests before OTD I'm glad i did mine on the weds than had to do another on the Fri strange isn't it how the pessaries have delayed your period and the pessaries didn't make any difference to mine!! typical 
I'm having times of the day when i feel down and sad especially when I'm alone and DH is at work   i hope you start to feel better soon   let us know how you get on stay strong Hun!!


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi ya everybody,

Hugs i called the clinic today and they want me to continue taking the pessaries until Wednesday and then test again, in her words "Not because we expect the result to change but just for peace of mind". I asked bout AF and she says it should be 3-4 days after i stop taking the pessaries. Great Xmas/NY present!

I was gutted for DH today as i had geared myself up for a negative and hadn't realised he had been holding out so much hope, he was totally gutted this morning.

I know exactly what you mean, 1 minute I'm totally fine and the next I'm crying. I'm actually looking forward to stopping the pessaries as i think they are making me overly emotional! Its bizarre how the pessaries have affected us differently. Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, its a long road but i know time is the only thing that will help us come to terms with this.

Sheila i hope you are feeling better soon! Wrap up warm and lots of cold and flu medicine!

xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi ya oh sorry Alexandra i think we forget about our DH's and what they quietly go through Ive been bloody horrible while i was DRing/stimming and 2ww and while i was on the pessaries my mood would go from nice to horrible really worst then PMT...lol me and DH hadn't had   for about 7 weeks but it was the way the drugs was making me feel i didn't feel sexy and i felt moody and miserable!! I'm now drug free and having abit of me time!! it will deffo be the pessaries Hun what are making you feel the way you do come weds if you don't get a positive, throw away those pessaries and have a large glass of wine! 
as everyday passes I'm getting that step closer to the follow up apt cant wait to start again plus wont be so many drugs as i have a few frosties! do you know what your next step will be Hun come 2012 you going to keep trying?
you takecare and stay strong Hun


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugs - Yes i sometimes feel that with our families and friends who knew we were going through ivf they are very good at sympathising with me and almost "treating me with kid gloves" but DH just has to get on with it. Its as if the ivf has only happened to me and not him but its affected us both just in different ways.

I know what you mean also we didn't have much bedroom fun during the whole treatment cycle, i was either bloated, in pain or just feeling completely unsexy. Me and DH have discussed clomid and he likes the idea of having to have lots of sex to conceive! I think we forgot thats how babies were more traditionally conceived as it never seemed like an option for us before.

I'm going out tonight with my best friend for a well deserved glass or 2 of wine, i expect to be tipsy after the first sip after not drinking for so long!


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

here here i second all that Alexandra the fun goes out the window and i think its nice to get abit of normality back well thats how i feel now! i feel like me again am looking more forward to Xmas and new year fresh clean start for us in 2012 well i   for us all Hun! 

you have a bloody good night and enjoy yourself you deserve it


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Argh girls, I'm desperately sorry that this cycle hasn't worked for you - and yes, I completely agree - we do forget about our poor hubbies and what they go through... probably because we're suffering the effects of the drugs, feel like a bag of poo, bloated, unsexy but we take all of our feelings out on them, whether or not we even notice it.

Enjoy some qulity time with your fellas, have a glass of wine, or 10 and just see off this year with a bang hahahaha.... hoping soo much that things get better for you Alexandra and Danielle for 2012.

Susan, I bet the excitement and nerves are both building - how are you feeling about starting treatment ? Very sadly it doesnt always work first time, really hoping that we can get the New Year off with lots of positives.
Hugs to everyone
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello all hope everybody is well.

Hugs yes i did have a cocktail or 6 and boy i felt rough the next day!! Starting to feel a bit more like myself now though and i agree, lets have a great Xmas and new year and Ive got a good feeling for next year. Just want to get my follow up appointment over with so we can get started on the net step.

Sheila thanks for your nice words, its true every cycle is different and for lots of lucky people it does work 1st time but unfortunately for others it might take that little bit longer.

Hope all the newbies are OK and i wish you all the best luck for your cycles

xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Alexandra I'm glad you had a good night with a few cocktails why the hell not   and I'm so glad your feeling more like your self enjoy Xmas and new year with good food wine and company   all the best Hun  
i hope your feeling you have comes true for both of us   I'm just looking forward to relaxing and eating and drinking and spending time with family and friends! than come 2012 total detox and back on my journey!!
Ive been so busy haven't stopped for two days shopping for presents Than food shop earlier now going to relax with a glass of red   
Sheila Hows you? are you all sorted for Xmas?  

MERRY CHRIMBO EVERYONE


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Arh ladies its great that you can enjoy the festivities, I hope soo much that 2012 can be your year xxx
Luv n hugs
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello everybody hows you all doing? good i hope? i hope you all had great Christmas's   i cant believe how quick its gone all that shopping etc for one day!
Alexandra how was your chrimbo Hun?
Shelia how was your Christmas? did your little one enjoy it?

well Xmas eve was getting ready for the big day we went to see the in laws and went to see a our friends for a bit bare in mind there a lovely couple but shes due to drop any day soon they have two great boys 3 and 5 and a little girl soon to be hear, she was showing me her pram etc and i so wanted to say i wish it was me but i smiled and looked on!
well the big day arrived and it was very quiet we opened our pressies and went to my fathers with his partner for Xmas dinner was really nice good food great company but as the years are passing i just want to stay at home with my own family i said to DH when are we going to be getting up with our little one(s) at chrimbo morning   i hope by 2012 i have a bun in the oven or at least have my own baby in my arms  

well soz for the rant just had to get it out ladies i came down with cold boxing day so full of it typical lol DH is on call yet again so we had words about that so who knows what the new year will bring! 

i hope you all have a good one whatever you all do takecare best wishes


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle - sending massive hugs hunnie, I have been wondering / worrying about you and Alexandra.
Sweetheart I know how painful Christmas can be, and how much more difficult it is when friends and family are looking forward to an imminent arrival.... Christmas is all about babies and the magic that Christmas brings.... and there'snothing to 'fill that little gap'
Been there and its not nice....so sending massive massive hugs.
Hubby is probably just having a 'break' thats men for you - when all we want is to cocoon ourselves away - I hope sooo much that the new year brings a whole new positivity in every sense of the word - beginning with a pregnancy test.

I have to say having a 22 month old - Christmas was very special for us - but we enjoy keeping the magic of Christmas going - I hope soo much that you and Alexandra get to enjoy this special time too xxxx 

Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

oh thanks Sheila nice hearing off you glad Christmas was nice for you all, Christmas is a special time and this year was the only year it felt different maybe course i started my IVF this year! think i had all my hopes riding on that it would work oh well i dunno were me and DH are at the moment all he does is work,work work and i stay at home I'm lonely and i feel sad we had a row earlier as he had 3 call outs i was in the bath he came up and i said oh again next i knew we had words and he is still out i have polished a bottle of mulled wine and a box of milk tray!   
one comment what he said earlier was that I'm miserable   i don't mean to be but feel like everyones moving on but me!!  

Alexandra hope you have had a good chrimbo hun?  

thanks for still being here sheila and listening to me go on!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle, it's soo true that men are from Mars and women from Venus!  We cope with most things very differently, men tend to put their head in the sand and take up a 'distraction', work usually!  They'll do anything so that they don't have to face the problem, if they don't face it, it'll disappear eventually!!!  Whereas we have to disect the problem and have an answer for it - two very different approaches which invariably cause conflict.  I wonder if counselling would be helpful to you both - this should be offered by your clinic - but I'm here anytime you want or need to let off steam xxx
Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Sheila your dam right there men are from Mars and us women from Venus!...lol i do tend to cope with things very differently to my DH I'm very on hands and when something is there i like to try and solve it right away so its out of the way, think DH is coping with things through work typical man!! i suggested counselling to him as after our negative cycle we was offered it free due to our clinic but DH said no I'm having it though i start it in Jan sometime, i just want my follow up appointment to know when i start and be able to ask a few questions hate waiting  

thanks for listening to me yet again if it wasn't for this thread for someone to talk to who knows what i would of done!  

hope you have a great new yr!!  all the best


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Danielle, I am here for you ANYTIME - I'm hoping sooo very very much that the new year brings fresh hope to you and hubby.... I know only too well the pressures we put ourselves under going through treatment - it's soo hard, and until you've walked a mile in infertility shoes, no-one but no-one can understand how you feel.  
I hope that your follow up can give you some answers or reassurances.... wishing you soo much luv and best wishes that 2012 is going to be your year.  
If ever you need a chat - I'm here for you hun.

Sheila


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

thanks so much Sheila means alot to have had you hear just to chat to   what happens to this thread now than will it keep going as i would still like to come on to update when i start again! many thanks Danielle  

Alexandra just wanted to say hi and hope you had a nice Xmas and all the best for new year


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It'll still remain in this area, but you may have to look for it if there are new threads added, (you could bookmark it) - Alexandrea wishing you all the very very best for 2012 too xx
Sheila


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi hugs and Sheila hope you both had a nice chrimbo and new year?

Ive not been on for a while, i don't know why - Ive gone to lots of times and then stopped myself. I think it was a bit of a painful reminder for me of how excited i was about the whole process and Ive had to kind of go away and lick my wounds for a bit!!

Hugs me and DH have been having exactly the same problems, during the cycle i really felt like it brought us closer but since its been over things have just been crap. We're rowing, snapping at each other and i know we're both dealing with it in our own way but i feel like he doesn't understand me too well at the moment!!

I think Xmas was always going to be hard for us hugs as we had our test dates so close to Xmas and its just such a build up you cant help feeling deflated and looking about. I was surrounded by kids at Xmas but to be honest i kind of zoned out and thought well I'm gonna indulge in a good few glasses of wine!!! 

Have got my follow up appointment 11/01/12 which is day after my 30th eeeek! I don't think that has helped because Ive felt like I'm having a mid life crisis lol (bit early i know ha ha) but with 1 failed attempt behind us, me turning 30, me and DH arguing all the time, it really makes you reevaluate things. Hopefully things will settle down after the b-day and follow up appointment.

Anyway must dash as am at work but i have been thinking of you both over Xmas and NY, Sheila i hope you had a great one with your little one. Ill be back soon, wont leave it as long this time! Hugs when is your follow up?

xx xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Alexandra good to hear off you   yes chrimbo and new year was alright I'm sort of glad its all over now though! trees down everything packed away till next chrimbo some days was tuffer than others but I'm cool now just think chrimbo is for children and when you get a bfn before Xmas doesn't exactly make me feel good. its OK that you didn't come on i sort of get where your coming from i don't come on as much as i use to think when you start something new you don't know what to expect so i was addicted to this which was great for the support and advice but next time round i will be more chilled out course i know what to expect now.

i hope you and DH are getting on much better now Hun? me and DH are OK for now..  I'm due on at the moment and its abit late i have all the pmt symptoms so feeling very grumpy at the min, we have had our fair share of arguments think the main issue for me is that i like to talk about everything get it out in the open and DH bottles it all up, and works, works, works so that puts a extra strain on our relationship!

I'm glad you had a good Xmas and could enjoy it as best as you could plus the wine also worked for me he he he 

well everything back to normal now back on the vits trying to eat healthy and cut out chocolate, even though i was bad and did have some tonight, although i haven't had a drop of alcohol since new years day   as my aim is to try and eat healthy for my forthcoming FET in Feb!

I'm glad you,ve got your follow up Hun at least you can get some answers and ask away, also you'll find out what possible next step is for you!! i wish you all the luck.. do you have any plans for your birthday? i do know where your coming from i feel the same i feel as though it will never happen and with each passing birthday I'm getting older too!!
well I'm a bit disappointed in my clinic i haven't heared anything off them  

well keep us updated Alexander  

Sheila i hope you had a great new year? i love the new pic your little one she is adorable. i hope your OK too?


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening all,

just wanted to update you all i finally have my follow up on the 16th next Monday   so i will finally find out whats what and get my much needed questions answered  

Alexandra how was your follow up Hun?  

Shelia hope your alright?


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats great news hugs, hope you will get some answers and will it be planning your FET now as the next step?

Our follow up was yesterday and to be honest wasn't much to write home about. The Dr just confirmed all that we already knew about the cycle and there wasn't any info as to why it hadn't worked just "luck". She said they did everything 100% right and so did we and at best theres still only a 50% chance of success. If we had another cycle they wouldn't change anything as i responded well, egg and sperm quality was fine. I said now that dh's sperm is OK and has improved so much the only problem is me not ovulating and we know my egg reserve and quality is good so we'd rather try clomid and see how we do but i felt she was pushing us into another ivf cycle. I know they are a private clinic and if they refer us back to GP for clomid they aren't getting any business but she was definitely trying to sway us into ivf saying "lots of women don't respond to clomid" and "you're 30 do you want to spend a year with only a 10% chance of conceiving" but Ive researched clomid online and the success rates are higher than that and only a small percentage of women don't respond and plus even if it was 10% thats every month!! As opposed to one shot at 50%.

We've got an appointment Tuesday 17th at our Dr's though i believe gp's are no longer allowed to prescribe clomid so we will probably be referred to the specialist again so i am expecting a couple of months wait for an appointment with him as it was last time. Hey ho!

I hope your follow up appointment goes better than mine hugs!

Sheila hope you are well and i also love your new pic of your little girl, she's a cutie!

xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Alexandra I'm glad you had your follow up and guessing mine will kind of be the same I'm just really glad its Monday and i don't have to wait any longer you get sick of waiting yet again, but hey what else can ya do i don't not what to expect on Monday so I'm going in with a open mind! 

so by the sounds of things the nurse was a bit pushy eh? i mean if you really "don't" want to have another ivf cycle than why is she pushing for it i totally understand where your coming from i mean ivf is dam tuff and your having to go through it all again, i was also told we had a 50% chance and look were that has got me no where, i cant wait to get in there on Monday and ask away hopefully it will be to plan my FET aswell! 
if you arnt happy with her opinion i mean at the end of the day its you who will be going through this not her!! I hope you start to feel abit more positive about things Hun  

so when do you think you'll be starting again? there was another question i meant to ask you (sorry for TMI) but I'm still waiting for my January period i had my period last month when i got my BFN Ive had a few symtoms  pmt lol but i read somewhere that the medication can delay your period, just wondered if yours was late..?

so your next appointment is the day after mine, i arnt sure if Dr's can prescribe clomid anymore but i hope you get some more answers keep us update Hun


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Hugs just a quick one ill come on again later and do a proper reply but just wanted to say best of luck to you for today!!

xxxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hugs best of luck today hunnie..... will catch up with you lovely ladies properly very soon xxx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening ladies, thanks so much for wishing me luck you both  

well update is i had my follow up today and good and bad news the consultant was really nice went through everything with us, but due to the fluid from last time and my BFN my consultant thinks it was due to the fluid   which coursed this
well looks like IVF is firmly on hold for a while girls bit gutted!! I'm having an opp in march to get my tubes clipped possible removal depending on how badly damaged they are I'm booked in for the 5th of march than i have to get back on my feet and heel so i reckon I'm looking at doing my FET in April/may time! and to knock it all off my diets gone out the window and AF has arrived today   so not feeling that good to be honest but glad i have a date and know whats going to be happening i soppose.

i hope your both well?


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Hugs,

Glad yesterday went well and your consultant was nice to you. Just try and take the positives from the meeting if you can, like you say you've got a bit of an idea of when your FET will be now and can start to prepare yourself mentally for it. I really don't know much about tube clipping but hey 5th March will come around pretty quick wont it. How long will you be off work for and whats the recovery time? Once you've got that out the way then you'll just have to heal and get ready for FET.

With regards the period thing i still haven't had my January period though i was so delayed coming on after the ivf cycle by my calculations it should be this weekend so we shall see.

I had my appointment at the Dr's this morning (at 7am!) and she has referred us back to our fertility specialist which I'm assuming will take a couple of months. She's so abrupt my Dr though and was like OK DH's sperm is fine now so the problem is with you. You should lose weight. Err OK its not like i haven't been trying!! My bmi is 28.9 so its not massive, I'm not classed as obese but she said trust me if your bmi was 25 then you'd be ovulating each month and i almost guarantee you'd be pregnant by the end of the year. I mean come on, that just kind of made me think "then why have you sent us for god damn ivf and made us go through all this if the answer was as simple as losing weight!!!?" Of course I'm not stupid and i know weight has a lot to do with it but it is so hard with PCOS to lose weight and i put it on so easily. She was saying weigh your food, watch portion control etc etc and i was gritting my teeth thinking i haven't eaten anything that hasn't been weighed for about 10 years! I watch what i eat ALL the time and I'm still overweight!! Its just no quick fix but thenshe said if i really want to do it i will. Grrrr.

Well Ive rejoined weight watchers this week anyway and got an appointment tommorrow at our local gym for a tour and to join up so ill be doing what i can!

Anyway sorry for the early morning rant and hugs i am pleased for you that you got some answers. Hello to Sheila and hope the new year is treating you well so far

xx


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Alexandra thanks for the reply ye I'm also glad i have time to concentrate on other things apart from ivf. before i know it march will be here!! the recover time is rest foe a few days to a week but as he said I'm going in to get them clipped if they are badly damaged then hes taking them out, so if they do that than abit more rest might be needed, i reckon I'm deffo looking at April/may time to do my fet! in one way I'm glad I'm getting it sorted coz when it comes rounds to getting started again at least it wont be a issue I'm thinking positive its a case of having too!!
i might have a night out coming up with the girls next month before the operation! lol

oh the period thing i started yesterday so my diet has gone right out the window   but my consultant said all the drugs you have been on do sometimes delay your AF!

omg i cant believe at your appointment she was like that what a cow bag.. i understand what you mean don't take it to heart Hun if you feel you need to do something about your weight then do it but don't be forced by her!..lol plus like you said Hun your not obese and i have known women who are obese to have gotton pregnant, so i think she could of worded things differently and been a bit more nice about the whole situation, so your being referred back to the fertility specialist. does this mean you get a choice of clomid or ivf? 

keep us updated Hun takecare  

Sheila hope your doing alright?


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya hugs,

That really made me laugh "what a cow bag" thats exactly what i thought!! I'm having January to enjoy myself, going away next weekend then February I'm joining the gym and starting back on weight watchers so we'll see what happens. The gym is right next to my work so Ive got no excuse!

Sadly we have used our funding up for the ivf and i don't even know if we are eligible for funding for the clomid but hopefully we are as the way it was explained to us was you could have 3 cycles of  clomid then 2 cycles of iui and then if you still weren't pregnant you got a cycle of ivf. We just fast forwarded to our ivf due to he'd sperm but now thats improved its like we're going back to the start again. Fingers crossed we get the clomid funded as Ive looked into it and its £400 per month!!!

My diet has gone completely out the window too, its like i was being so healthy the last few months for a reason and now i know it hasn't worked its gone completely out the window!

Hopefully they wont have to take your tubes out then? I don't know much about this, do you have any pain from them then? Don't blame you at all have a good night out with the girls before getting back into the fertility frame of mind! Springtime is something to look forward to for you then!

Anyway got to dash take care xxxx


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Alexander29 - I have been doing Herbalife for last 12 weeks I have lost 9 lbs and my BMI is dropping as is my body fat. If you want more info contact PM me, it really works plus you get all the vital vitamins and nutrients that your body needs.


----------



## (hugs) (Oct 18, 2011)

hey yeah Alexandra think theres only one word for people like that and not using a swear word cow bad came to mind lol   yeah don't blame you Hun enjoy January have some "me time" thats what I'm doing I'm starting jogging next week after the weekend that means I'm going to stuff my face i mean i don't smoke, drink or go out and one thing i do like to do is eat nice food but i have a slow metabolism so i though jogging would burn some fat off hehehe 
yours sounds like a plan after leaving work don't suppose you can get outa going to the gym considering its next door! ye no excuse..lol 

I'm sorry to hear all your funding has run out i really hope you can get another go or clomid Hun as your still young and theres still plenty of options out there for you  

as for my tubes there really damaged thats why we got offered IVF as there were no other way, so coz its already cost us one fresh go and a BFN the only choice is to get them clipped or removed wont know till i come round on the day...scary, but I'm looking forward to getting started soon as I'm up and well, and I'm looking forward to a girls night out next month haven't been out for a year! excuse to get a new dress and treat myself    

well gotta go keep us updated Hun takecare


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh hello and massive massive hugs to you lovely lovely ladies, sorry I've not been around as much as usual - my job share has resigned, so I'm doing more hours at work, and spending most of my spare time on a home made Peppa Pig Pinatta for my princesses upcoming birthday party!!! .... Naughty me.

Danielle, looking on the positive side hunnie at least you have a possible reason why treatment didn't work and steps are afoot to rectify the problem.....and once you're sorted fingers crossed it'll make all the difference next time hun.  Don't worry about your diet it's just a day or two, you can get back on track tomorrow...you've got a fab goal to aim for hunnie.  
I started my diet on New Years Day, and so far soo good... I;ve not got a real goal, apart from a wardbrobe of lovely clothes to get back into!

Wishing you all the very very best with your op.... please keep us posted sweetheart.

Alexandra, I'd have wanted to batter the patronising woman.... cheeky cow as you say - you're perfectly within the limit for treatment at the majority of clinics, I know some have reduced the bmi limit to below 28 - but even then you'd only need to lose a few pounds.

I'm cock a hoop that I've lost 6lb since New Years Day, just cutting out all the crap, and not eating after 9pm.... but I still enjoy a glass of vodka now and again x 

I'.m hoping soo much that you can get funding for your clomid.... fingers and toes are all crossed.

Fertile Road, best of luck with your wightloss too hunnie.

Well thats Peppa Pigs dress dry, now to paint her arms and legs - you wouldn't believe the time I've spent on this paper mache creation, for it all to be demolished in seconds/minutes ...I must be mad hahahaha 

But we're doing well - and looking forward to celebrating Hannahs 2nd birthday - time flies, just hope it does for you girls too xxxx

Sheila


----------

